# نجّار . . وأعظم  جوش ماكدويل



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب نجار وأعظم للكاتب جوش مكدويل يقدم أدلة مترابطة منطقياً ​يقدم جوش مكدويل في كتابه نجار وأعظم الأدلة بطريقة منطقية مترابطة على أن يسوع المسيح ليس مجرد إنسان لكنه هو الله.

*تـمهـيـــد*
قبل حوالي ألفي سنة دخل يسوع جنسنا البشري من خلال عائلة يهودية صغيرة. كان عضواً في عائلة فقيرة تنتمي الى إحدى الأقليات، سكنت في أحد أصغر بلاد العالـم. عاش حوالي ثلاث وثلاثين سنة تضمنت السنوات الثلاثة الأخيرة منها خدمته العامة. 
غير أن كل الناس تقريباً في كل مكان ما زالوا يتذكرونه. فإن التاريخ الذي يظهر على جرائدنا الصباحية أو تاريخ حقوق طبع أي كتاب يشهد لحقيقة أن يسوع عاش حياة متميزة عن كل من عداه.
سُئِلَ المؤرخ المرموق هـ. ج. ويلز عن أكثر شخص ترك تأثيراً دائماً في التاريخ. فأجاب بأنه إذا قيست عظمة هذا الشخص بالمقاييس التاريخية، فإن "يسوع يأتي أولاً حسب هذا الإختيار." وقال المؤرخ كينيث سكوت لاتوريت: "تتجمع الأدلة وتزداد مع مرور الزمن على أن يسوع هو أكثر شخص أثر في تاريخ البشر. ويبدو أن هذا التأثير ما زال يتزايد."... وقد أبدى إيرنست رينان الملاحظة التالية: "كان يسوع أكبر عبقرية دينية ظهرت. جماله أبدي، وحكمه لن ينتهي. يسوع فريد في كل ناحية، ولا يمكن مقارنته مع أي شخص. لا يمكن فهم التاريخ كله بدون المسيح."


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل الأول
ما الذي يـميّز المسيح؟
 *​
كنت اتحدث مؤخراً الى مجموعة من الناس في لوس أنجلوس، ووجهت إليهم السؤال التالي، "من هو، في رأيكم، يسوع المسيح؟" أجابوا بأنه كان قائداً دينياً عظيماً. وانا اتفق مع هذا الرأي. يسوع المسيح كان قائداً دينياً عظيماً. لكني أعتقد أنه كان أكثر من ذلك بكثير. 
الرجال والنساء عبر العصور انقسموا عند طرح هذا السؤال "من هو يسوع؟" فلِمَ كلُ هذا الخلاف حول شخص واحد؟ لماذا يسبب اسمه اكثر من أي إسم آخر كل هذا الضيق والغضب؟ لماذا عندما تتحدث عن اللـه لا يثور أحد، بينما يميل الناس الى قفل باب الحديث عندما تذكر إسم يسوع او انهم يتخذون موقف الدفاع؟ ذكرت اسم يسوع أمام سائق سيارة اجرة في لندن، فقال على الفور، "لا أحب النقاش في الدين، خاصة فيما يتعلق بيسوع." 
كيف يختلف يسوع عن غيره من القادة الدينيين؟ لـم لا يتضايق الناس عند ذكر أسماء مثل بوذا وكنفوشيوس وغيرهما؟ يرجع السبب الى أن أيّاً من هؤلاء الأشخاص لـم يدّع بأنه اللـه، لكن يسوع قال ذلك عن نفسه. وهذا ما يميّزه عن غيره من القادة الدينيين. 
لـم يمض وقت طويل حتى بدأ الذين عرفوا يسوع يدركون أنه كان يقول أشياء مذهلة عن نفسه. واصبح من الواضح ان اقواله عن نفسه تجعله اكثر من مجرد نبي ومعلـم. لـم يكن هنالك شك في أنه يدّعي الألوهية. كما قدّم نفسه على أنه الطريق الوحيد لإقامة علاقة مع اللـه والمصدر الوحيد للغفران، والطريق الوحيد للخلاص.
إن هذا الموضوع أشمل من أن يقبل به الكثيرون، وأضيق من أن يرغبوا في الإيمان به. غير أن المسألة ليست مسألة ما نريد أن نعتقده أو نؤمن به، بل بالأحرى "من هو يسوع حسب زعمه؟"
ماذا يخبرنا العهد الجديد حول هذا الأمر؟ إننا غالباً ما نسمع هذه العبارة تتردد "ألوهية المسيح" وهي تعني أن يسوع المسيح هو الـلـه.
يعطي أ. هـ. سترونج في كتابه "اللاهوت النظامي" تعريفاً للـه بقوله إنه "الروح اللامحدود الكامل الذي هو مصدر كل الأشياء وحافظها وغايتها." وهذا التعريف مقبول لدى كل المؤمنين بوجود إله واحد. وتعلّـم كل الديانات الموحدة بأن اللـه شخصي وأنه هو مهندس الكون وخالقه. وهو يحفظه ويحكمه الآن. ويضيف الموحّدون المسيحيون شيئاً الى التعريف السابق فيقولون: "وتجسد في يسوع المسيح."
إن يسوع المسيح في حقيقة الأمر إسم ولقب. واسم يسوع مشتق من الصيغة اليونانية لإسم يشوع التي تعني "اللـه ـ المخلص" أو "الرب يخلّص." ولقب المسيح مشتق من الكلمة اليونانية المقابلة للمسيّا (أو كلمة المشيخ العبرية ـ دانيال 26:9) وتعني "الشخص الممسوح" ويشتمل استعمال لقب "المسيح" على وظيفتين، وهما وظيفة الملك ووظيفة الكاهن.
ويؤكد لقبه على انه الكاهن والملك الموعود الذي تحدثت عنه نبوءات العهد القديم. ويشكل هذا التأكيد أحد الجوانب الجوهرية لإمتلاك فهم صحيح لفهمنا ليسوع وللمسيحية.
يقدم لنا العهد الجديد المسيح كاللـه بكل وضوح. إن الأسماء والألقاب التي يطلقها العهد الجديد على المسيح لا يمكن أن تنطبق إلاّ على اللـه. فهو يُدعى اللـه مثلاً في تيطس 13:2 "منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد اللـه العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح." قارنها مع يوحنا 1:1، عبرانيين 8:1، رومية 5:9، 1يوحنا 20:5-21.
ينسب الكتاب المقدس ليسوع صفات لا تصح نسبتها إلا الى اللـه. فهو يقدم لنا ككائن ذاتي الوجود (يوحنا 4:1، 6:14) وكلي الوجود (متى 20:28، 20:18) وكلّي العلم (يوحنا 16:4، 64:6، متى 22:17-27)، وكلي القدرة (رؤيا 8:1، لوقا 39:4-55،14:7، متى 26:8-27)، وممتلك للحياة الأبدية (1يوحنا 11:5-12،20؛يوحنا 4:1).
قَبِلَ يسوع المجد والعبادة اللذين لا يليقان إلاّ باللـه. قال يسوع في مواجهة له مع الشيطان. "مكتوب، للرب إلـهك تسجد، واياه وحده تعبد" (متى 10:4) غير أن يسوع تلقى العبادة كاللـه (متى33:14، 9:28). كما نجد أنه طالب أن يُعبد كاللـه (يوحنا23:5، قارنها مع عبرانيين 6:1، رؤيا 8:5-14).
(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة )​كان معظم اتباع يسوع من اليهود الورعين الذين يؤمنون بإله واحد حقيقي. كانوا مؤمنين موحدّين حتى النخاع، غير انهم اعترفوا به كاللـه المتجّسد. 
وقد كان من الممكن ان يكون بولس أقل إستعداداً من غيره من اليهود بأن ينسب الألوهية لرجل من الناصرة ويعبده ويدعوه رباً، وذلك بسبب تربيته الدينية اليهودية المتشددة. لكن هذا هو ما فعله بولس بالضبط. فقد اعترف بحمل اللـه (يسوع) كاللـه عندما قال "احترزوا إذاً لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة اللـه التي اقتناها بدمه" اعمال28:20.
عندما سأل المسيح بطرس عمّن يكون أجاب: "انت هو المسيح ابن اللـه الحي" (متى 16:16). لـم يصحح يسوع الإستنتاج الذي توصل اليه بطرس ولكنه اعترف بصحته ومصدره "طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا لأن لحماً ودماً لـم يعلن لك، لكن ابي الذي في السماء." متى 17:16.
قالت مرثا، وهي تلميذة مقربة من تلاميذ يسوع، "أنا قد آمنت أنك أنت المسيح ابن اللـه" (يوحنا 27:11). ثم هنالك نثنائيل الذي لـم يكن يعتقد أنه يمكن أن يخرج شيء صالح من الناصرة. فقد اعترف للمسيح قائلا "أنت ابن اللـه. أنت ملك اسرائيل" (يوحنا 49:1).
صرخ استفانوس أثناء رجم اليهود له قائلاً "أيها الرب يسوع إقبل روحي!" (أعمال 59:7). يدعو كاتب الرسالة الى العبرانيين المسيح بأنه اللـه وذلك بقوله: "وأمّا عن الإبن كرسيك يا اللـه الى دهر الدهور" (عبرانيين 8:1). كما أعلن يوحنا المعمدان عن قدوم يسوع بقوله "ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً: انت ابني الحبيب، بك سررت" (لوقا 22:3).
ولدينا ايضاً اعتراف توما المعروف "بالمتشكك." فقد كانت له عقلية كثيرين من خريجي الجامعات اليوم. قال "إن لـم أبصر في يديه أثر المسامير وأضع أصبعي في أثر المسامير وأضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن" (يوحنا 25:20). وانا أفهم موقف توما واتعاطف معه. فلسان حاله يقول "لا يحدث يومياً أن يقيم أحد نفسه من بين الأموات أو أن يدعي أنه اللـه المتجسد. ولـهذا فأنا أحتاج الى برهان".
وبعد ثـمانية أيام من قيام توما بعرض شكوكه حول يسوع امام التلاميذ الآخرين "جاء يسوع والابواب مغلّقة ووقف في الوسط وقال: سلام لكم، ثم قال لتوما: هات اصبعك الى هنا وابصر يديّ وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً. اجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلـهي! قال له يسوع: لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولـم يروا" (يوحنا 26:20-29). لقد قبل يسوع اعتراف توما بأنه الله. ووبخه على عدم إيمانه، ولـم يوبخه على عبادته له. وقد يعترض ناقد هنا بقوله إن كل هذه الآيات والإشارات صادرة من أشخاص عن المسيح وليست صادرة من المسيح نفسه. والإتهام الذي يظهر عادةً هنا هو أنه ربما أساء معاصروا المسيح فهمه كما نسيء فهمه اليوم، أي أن المسيح لـم يزعم أنه اللـه.
لكني أرى أن المسيح قال ذلك عن نفسه، وأنا أؤمن بأن الوهية المسيح مأخوذة مباشرة من صفحات العهد الجديد. والإشارات الى ذلك كثيرة ومعانيها واضحة. قام أحد رجال الأعمال بدراسة دقيقة للكتاب المقدس ليتأكد ما إذا كان المسيح قد قال انه اللـه، فخلص الى النتيجة التالية، "كل شخص يقرأ الكتاب المقدس دون أن يستنتج أن المسيح هو الله، يكون كالشخص الواقف في العراء في وضح النهار ويقول أنه لا يرى الشمس، وبذلك يكون هو والأعمى واحد."
نرى في إنجيل يوحنا مواجهة بين يسوع وبعض اليهود. ولقد كان سببها ان يسوع شفى رجلاً كسيحاً في السبت وطلب اليه أن يحمل سريره ويمشي. "ولـهذا كان اليهود يطردون يسوع ويطلبون ان يقتلوه لأنه عمل هذا في سبت. فأجابهم يسوع أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لـم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال ايضاً إن اللـه أبوه معادلاً نفسه باللـه" (يو 16:5-18).
وقد يعترض شخص بقوله "وماذا في ذلك؟ فأنا أستطيع أن اقول ايضاً: أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل. فهذا لا يثبت شيئاً." عندما ندرس أي نص، فإن علينا أن نأخذ في اعتبارنا لغته وخلفيته الثقافية والأشخاص الذين وجه إليهم. والنص الذي امامنا يهودي، والأشخاص المخاطبون هم قادة اليهود الدينيون. دعونا نرى كيف فهم اليهود قبل ألفي عام أقوال يسوع. "فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه، لأنه لـم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال ايضاً إن اللـه ابوه معادلاً نفسه باللـه" (يوحنا 18:5). فلماذا رد الفعل القوي هذا؟
كان السبب وراء ذلك هو في أن يسوع قال "أبي" ولـم يقل "أبونا" ثم قال "يعمل حتى الآن." إن استخدام يسوع لـهذه الكلمات جعله مساوياً للـه، وعلى مستوى متكافىء معه في اعماله. لـم يكن اليهود يشيرون الى اللـه بقولهم "ابي." وحتى إذا فعلوا ذلك، فإنهم يربطون "ابي" بـ "الذي في السماء" غير أن يسوع لـم يفعل ذلك. لقد قال شيئاً عن نفسه لـم يكن بإمكان اليهود أن يسيئوا فهمه عندما أشار الى اللـه بقوله "ابي." كما قال المسيح، بأنه في الوقت الذي يعمل فيه اللـه، فإنه هو ايضاً يعمل. ومرةً أخرى فهم اليهود بانه كان يعني أنه ابن اللـه. وبناءً على هذه الأقوال، ازداد حقد اليهود عليه. كان هدفهم الأساسي هو السعي لاضطهاده، لكنهم بدأوا الآن يفكرون في قتله.
(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة )​لـم يقل يسوع انه معادل للـه فحسب كأبيه، ولكنه أكد أيضاً أنه واحد مع الآب. جاء بعض قادة اليهود الدينيين الى يسوع أثناء احتفالات عيد التجديد بأورشليم، وسألوه عمّا إذا كان هو المسيح. أنهى يسوع اجابته عن سؤالهم بقوله "أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا 30:10) "فتناول اليهود ايضاً حجارة ليرجموه. أجابهم يسوع: أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي. بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني. أجابه اليهود قائلين: لن نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف. فإنك وانت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلـهاً" (يوحنا 31:10-33).
قد يتساءل البعض عن سبب رد فعل اليهود القوي لقول يسوع بأنه والآب واحد. إن دراسة هذا القول كما ورد في النص اليوناني مثير للإهتمام. يقول أ. ت. روبرتسون عالـم اللغة اليونانية بأن كلمة "واحد" كما إستخدمها يسوع هنا "محايدة" أي أنها لا تشير إلى المذكر، وهي لهذا لا تشير الى وحدة في نفس الشخص أو الهدف وانما وحدة في الجوهر أو الطبيعة. ثم يضيف روبرتسون: "يشكل هذا التصريح الصعب والمفهوم في نفس الوقت قمة إعلانات المسيح عن علاقته بالآب كإبن له. ولقد أثارت في الفريسيين غضباً لا يسيطر عليه." 
لقد كان واضحاً في أذهان كل من سمع تصريح يسوع بأنه وبدون أي شك أعلن أنه اللـه. وهكذا فإن ليون موريس عميد كلية رولي للاهوت في ملبورن يقول "لـم يكن بإمكان اليهود إلاّ أن يعتبروا تصريحات يسوع تجديفاً، ولـهذا فقد أرادوا أن يوقعوا الحكم عليه بأيديهم. نصّت الشريعة على أن عقاب المجدّف هو الرجم (لاويين16:24). لكن هؤلاء الناس كانوا نافذي الصبر بحيث لـم يريدوا أن يتبعوا الإجراءات الصحيحة التي يتطلبها الناموس في مثل هذه الحالة. لـم يعدّوا وثيقة إتهام رسمية في حقه لكي تتمكن السلطات من إتخاذ الإجراءات المناسبة. بسبب غضبهم كانوا مستعدين أن يكونوا الحكام والمنفذين للحكم في آنٍ واحد."
تعرض يسوع للتهديد بالرجم بسبب "التجديف." من المؤكد أن اليهود فهموا تعليمه، ولكن قد نسأل: هل توقفوا للنظر فيما إذا كانت أقواله صحيحة أم لا؟ 
تحدث يسوع دائماً عن نفسه على أنه واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة مع اللـه. وأكد بكل جرأة "لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً" (يوحنا 19:8)؛ وقال "الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني" (يوحنا 45:12)؛ وقال "الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضاً" (يوحنا 23:15) وقال "لكي يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الإبن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله" (يوحنا 23:5). تشير هذه الآيات وغيرها الى أن يسوع نظر الى نفسه على أنه اكثر من مجرد إنسان، بل إنه كان ينظر الى نفسه على أنه مساوٍ للـه. أمّا الذين يقولون بأن يسوع لـم يكن إلا إنساناً ذا علاقة أكثر حميمية مع اللـه منّا، فإن عليهم أن يفكروا في قول يسوع "لكي يكرم الجميع الإبن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الإبن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله."
بينما كنت ألقي محاضرة في قسم الآداب في جامعة فرجينيا الغربية، قاطعني أحد الأساتذة قائلاً بأن الإنجيل الوحيد الذي أعلن فيه المسيح بأنه اللـه هو إنجيل يوحنا، وقد كان آخر الأناجيل التي دونت. وثـم أكد بأن إنجيل مرقس، وهو أول إنجيل كُتب، لـم يذكر ولو مرة واحدة أن يسوع قال أنه اللـه. وكان من الواضح أن هذا الأستاذ لـم يقرأ إنجيل مرقس، أو أنه لـم ينتبه لما قرأ.
وللإجابة على تعليقه، فتحت إنجيل مرقس. حيث صرح المسيح أنه قادر على مغفرة الخطايا. "فلما رأى يسوع إيمانهم، قال للمفلوج: يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك" (مرقس 2:5؛ أنظر أيضاً لوقا 48:7-50). إن مغفرة الخطايا حسب الناموس اليهودي أمر مقصور على اللـه وحده، ويوضح ذلك إشعياء 25:43. لـهذا قال الكتبة "لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف. من يقدر أن يغفر خطايا إلاّ اللـه وحده" (مرقس 7:2). فسأل يسوع "أيّما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك أم أن يقال قم واحمل سريرك وامشِ." (مرقس 9:2).
يقول ويكلف في تعليقه على هذه النقطة في كتابه التفسيري للكتاب المقدس: "إنه سؤال لا ردّ له. فالجملتان على نفس الدرجة من سهولة النطق، ولكن النطق بإحداهما مع عمل مرافق يتطلب سلطاناً إلهياً. فالشخص المحتال أو المزيف الذي يسعى إلى عدم إنكشاف أمره يجد الجملة الأولى أسهل. لكن يسوع شفى الرجل من مرضه لكي يعلم الموجودين أن له سلطان معالجة سبب المرض." لـهذا إتهم القادة الدينيون يسوع بالتجديف.يقول لويس سبري شيفر بأنه "ليس لأحد على الأرض السلطان أو الحق في مغفرة الخطية. لا يستطيع أن يغفر الخطايا إلاّ الشخص الذي أُرتُكبت هذه الخطايا ضده. عندما منح يسوع الغفران للمفلوج، لم يمارس خياراً متوفراً لدى الناس. فبما أن اللـه وحده هو الذي يغفر الخطايا، فإن يسوع أثبت بشكل قطعي، بغفرانه للخطايا، أنه اللـه."
لقد أزعجني هذا المفهوم لمغفرة الخطايا لمدة طويلة لأنني لـم أفهمه. كنت في يوم ألقي محاضرة فلسفية حين سُئلت سؤالاً حول ألوهية المسيح، فاستشهدت بالآيات السابقة من إنجيل مرقس. ولقد تحدّى أحدهم استنتاجي بأن مغفرة المسيح للخطايا تثبت ألوهيته. قال انه بإمكانه أن يغفر لشخص ما دون أن يثبت ذلك أنه اللـه. 
عندما فكرت بما قاله ذلك التلميذ، عرفت السبب الذي أثار في القادة الدينيين ردود فعل قوية ضد المسيح. أجل. بإمكان المرء أن يقول: "أسامحك،" لكن لا يحق لأحد أن يسامح إلاّ الشخص الذي ارتكبت الإساءة أو الخطية ضده. لقد أخطأ المفلوج ضد اللـه الآب وضد يسوع الذي قال بسلطانه الخاص "مغفورة لك خطاياك." أجل، إننا نستطيع أن نغفر الإساءات الموجهة إلينا، لكننا لا نستطيع بأي حال من الأحوال أن نغفر الخطايا الموجهة إلى اللـه، فله وحده أن يغفرها. وهذا ما فعله يسوع.
فلا عجب إذاً أن يُبدي اليهود ردّ فعل قوي عندما يصرّح نجّار من الناصرة بمثل هذا التصريح الجريء. إن قدرة يسوع على مغفرة الخطايا مثال مذهل لممارسته خياراً يخص اللـه وحده. 
لدينا أيضاً حادثة محاكمة يسوع في إنجيل مرقس (60:14-64). تشير وقائع المحاكمة بكل وضوح إلى مزاعم يسوع بالألوهية. "فقام رئيس الكهنة في الوسط وسأل يسوع قائلاً: أما تجيب بشيء؟ ماذا يشهد به هؤلاء عليك؟ أمّا هو فكان ساكتاً ولـم يجب بشيء. فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً وقال له: أأنت المسيح إبن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع أنا هو. وسوف تبصرون إبن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً في سحاب السماء. فمزّق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟ قد سمعتم التجاديف. ما رأيكم؟ فالجميع حكموا عليه أنه مستوجب الموت."
رفض يسوع في البداية أن يجيب، فوضعه رئيس الكهنة تحت القسم. ولـهذا اضطر يسوع أن يجيب (وأنا سعيد أنه فعل ذلك). فعندما سُئل: "أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك". أجاب: "أنا هو". إن تحليلاً لما قاله يسوع يُظهر أنه قال بأنه 1) ابن المبارك (اللـه)، 2) والشخص الذي يجلس عن يمين القوة، 3) وابن الإنسان الذي سيأتي على سحاب السماء. 
إن كلاً من هذه التأكيدات الثلاثة إشارة واضحة إلى كونه المسيّا المنتظر. وإجتماعها كلها معاً ذو دلالة كبيرة. لقد فهم أعضاء المحكمة اليهودية، السنهدريم، هذه الأمور الثلاثة، فقام رئيسهم بتمزيق ثيابه قائلاً "ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود؟" فقد سمعوا مزاعمه منه شخصياً. فقد أدانته كلمات فمه.         
(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة )​
يوضح روبرت أندرسون قائلاً: "لا يوجد برهان تثبيتي أكثر توكيداً وإقناعاً من برهان يقدمه شهود معادون. لقد ثبتت حقيقة إدعاء الرب بالألوهية بما قام به أعداؤه. علينا أن نتذكر أن اليهود لـم يكونوا قبيلة من المتوحشين الجهلة، لكنهم كانوا شعباً مثقفاً على درجة كبيرة من التديّن. ولقد تم إصدار حكم الموت عليه بالإجماع بناء على إدانته على هذه التهمة. لـم يمتنع أحد عن التصويت في هذا المجلس الوطني الهام المؤلف من أبرز القادة اليهود بمن فيهم أشخاص من نوعية غمالائيل وتلميذه العظيم شاول الطرسوسي."
من الواضح إذاً أن هذه هي الشهادة التي أراد يسوع أن يقدمها عن نفسه. ونحن نرى أيضاً بأن اليهود فهموا من جوابه إدعاءه بكونه اللـه. كانوا أمام خيارين، فإما أن تكون تصريحاته وتأكيداته تجديفاً، وإمّا أن يكون اللـه. كانت المسألة في غاية الوضوح أمام قضاته حتى أنهم صلبوه ثـم سخروا منه لأنه "قد إتكل على اللـه.. لأنه قال أنا إبن اللـه" (متى 43:27).
يشرح لنا هـ. ب. سويتي دلالة تمزيق رئيس الكهنة لثيابه بقوله: "لقد حرّم الناموس على رئيس الكهنة أن يمزق ثيابه بسبب المشاكل الشخصية (لاويين 6:10، 10:21)، لكن كانت الأعراف والعادات تملي عليه أن يعبر بهذه الطريقة عن إستهجانه الشديد لأي تجديف يعبّر عنه في حضوره. ولقد أدى هذا في نفس الوقت إلى إرتياح القاضي الذي كان في وضع حرج. فلو لـم يتم تقديم برهان ملموس ضده لأصبح من الضروري إبطال التهمة. لكن السجين المتهم هنا جرّم نفسه."
وهكذا فإننا نرى أن هذه المحاكمة غير عادية كما يقول المحامي إيروين لنتون: "فهذه المحاكمة فريدة بين محاكمات المجرمين، حيث إن القضية المطروحة ليست أعمال المتهم وإنما هويته. إن التهمة الموجهة للمسيح واعترافه بها أو شهادته ومثوله أمام المحكمة، وتحقيقات الحاكم الروماني معه، والكتابات أو النقوش على صليبه، تتعلق كلها بمسألة هوية المسيح الحقيقية وكرامته. ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ إبن من هو؟"
يقول القاضي المشهور جينور في معالجته لموضوع محاكمة يسوع بأن التهمة الوحيدة الموجّهة له أمام السنهدريم هي التجديف. يقول: "من الواضح من روايات الأناجيل الأربعة بأن التهمة المزعومة التي حوكم يسوع بسببها وأدين بها هي التجديف. فقد كان يدعي بأن لديه قوة غير طبيعية، الأمر الذي يعتبر تجديفاً بالنسبة لإنسان" (يوحنا 33:10). (هذه إشارة جينور إلى أن يسوع "جعل نفسه اللـه"، وليس لما قاله عن الهيكل). يحاكم الناس في معظم المحاكمات على ما فعلوه، ولكن هذا الأمر لـم ينطبق على محاكمة المسيح. فلقد حوكم يسوع بسبب هويته.
يجب أن تكون محاكمة يسوع دليلاً كافياً مقنعاً على أنه اعترف بألوهيته. فقضاته يشهدون بذلك. ولقد أقر أعداؤه حتى في يوم صلبه أنه زعم أنه اللـه الذي جاء في الجسد. وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة أيضاً وهم يستهزئون به مع الكتبة والشيوخ حيث قالوا: "خلّص آخرين وأمّا نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلّصها. إن كان هو ملك إسرائيل فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به. قد اتكل على اللـه، فلينقذه الآن إن أراده، لأنه قال أنا ابن اللـه" (متى 41:27-43).


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثاني 
ربّ أم كذاب أم مجنون؟ 
*​إن أقوال يسوع الواضحة عن كونه اللـه لا تترك أي مجال لخدعة (الشكوكيين) الشائعة بقولهم إن يسوع مجرد داعية أخلاقي أو نبي أو فيلسوف علّم تعاليم عميقة. فغالباً ما يقدمون لنا هذا الطرح على أنه الخلاصة الوحيدة المقبولة لدى العلماء الباحثين، أو النتيجة الواضحة لعملية التحليل أو التفكير المنطقي. والمشكلة هي أن أناساً كثيرون يهزون رؤوسهم موافقة ولا يرون المغالطة والخداع في مثل هذا التفكير.  بالنسبة ليسوع، فقد كان رأي الناس في هويته ذا أهمية أساسية. بحيث لا يستطيع أحد أن يقرأ ما قاله يسوع عن نفسه وما زعمه عن ذاته ويخلص إلى أنه كان مجرد داعية أخلاقي أو نبي. فهذا الخيار غير متوفر لنا. ولـم يكن قصد يسوع أن يكون الأمر هكذا. 
لقد فهم سي. أس. لويس أستاذ الفلسفة في جامعة كمبردج هذه القضية بوضوح. كتب هذا الفيلسوف الذي كان لا أدرياً (اللاأدري: هو من يعتقد بأن وجود الله وطبيعته وأصل الكون أمور لا سبيل إلى معرفتها) في يوم ما: "إني أحاول هنا أن أمنع أي شخص من ترداد ذلك القول الغبي الذي نسمعه غالباً: "أنا مستعد أن أقبل بيسوع كمعلم أخلاقي عظيم، ولكني لا أقبله كاللـه." فهذا هو الشيء الوحيد الذي يجب ألاّ نقوله. فإن شخصاً كان مجرد إنسان وقال مثلما قال لا يمكن أن يكون معلماً أخلاقياً عظيماً. فإمّا أن يكون مجنوناً، أو أن يكون الشيطان. عليك أن تختار. فإمّا أن يكون هذا الشخص هو ابن اللـه حقاً، وإمّا أن يكون رجلاً مجنوناً أو شيئاً أسوأ." 
ثـم يضيف سي. أس. لويس قائلاً: "يمكنك أن تصنّفه على أنه شخص أحمـق، أو أن تبصق في وجهه وتقتله كشيطان أو أن تسقط عند قدميه قائلاً ربي وإلهي، لكن لنبتعد عن التظاهر الأجوف باحترامه بقولنا إنه مجرد معلم أخلاقي بشري عظيم. لـم يترك هذا الخيار لنا، ولـم يقصد ذلك." 
كتب ف. جي. أ. هورت الذي أمضى ثـماني وعشرين سنة في دراسة نقدية للعهد الجديد: "لقد كانـت كلماته من أولها لآخرها تصريحات حول نفسه، ولا معنى لها كتصريحات مجردة من الحق صادرة عنه كنبي أو وسيط للوحي. إنزع شخص المسيح كالموضوع الأساسي (مع أنه ليس الموضوع المطلق) لكل جملة قالها، ولن يكون لها أي معنى." 
يقول كينيث لاتوريـت أستاذ التاريخ المسيحي في جامعة يل: "ليسـت تـعاليم يسوع هي التي تجعله على هذه الدرجة الكبيرة من التميّز والعظمة مع أنها تكفي أن تجعله مميزاً. ولكنه مزيج من التعاليم والرجل نفسه. ولا يمكن فصلهما". ويخلص لاتوريـت إلى القول "لابدّ أن يكون واضحاً لكل قارىء متفكر للإنجيل بأن يسوع اعتبر نفسه وتعاليمه وحدة واحدة لا تنفصم. كان معلماً عظيماً، لكنه كان أكثر من ذلك. كانـت تعاليمه حول ملكوت اللـه، والسلوك الإنساني، واللـه مهمة، لكن لا يمكن فصلها عنه دون إبطالها من وجهة نظره." 
لقد أعلن يسوع أنه اللـه. ولـم يترك أي مجال لخيار آخر. فإمّا أن يكون زعمه صحيحاً أو خاطئاً، ولـهذا يجب علينا أن نأخذه مأخذ الجد. إن السؤال الذي وجهه لتلاميذه "وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا؟" (متى 15:16) ما زال قائماً، وله عدة إجابات محتملة. 
أولاً لنفترض إن ادعاء يسوع بأنه اللـه كان كاذب. فإذا كان كاذباً، فإننا أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما. فإمّا أن يكون قد عرف أنه كاذب وإمّا أنه لـم يعرف ذلك. وسندرس كلاً منهما ونفحص الأدلة والبراهين المقدمة. 

*هل كان كاذباً؟ 
*إذا كان المسيح يعرف بأنه ليس اللـه كما زعم، فإنه كان يكذب متعمداً خداع أتباعه. وإذا كان كاذباً فهذا يعني أنه منافق لأنه طلب من الآخرين أن يكونوا صادقين أمناء مهما كلفهم الأمر، بينما إدعى كذبة عظيمة وعاشها. كما أنه كان شيطاناً لأنه طلب إلى الآخرين أن يؤمنوا به لتأمين مصيرهم الأبدي والحصول على الحياة الأبدية. فإذا كان عاجزاً عن إثبات مزاعمه ودعمها، وكان يعرف ذلك، فلقد كان شريراً، بل كان على درجة لا توصف من الشر. ولابدّ أن يكون أحمق لأن مزاعمه عن كونه اللـه هي التي قادته إلى الصلب. 
سيقول كثيرون بأن يسوع كان معلماً أخلاقياً صالحاً. لنكن واقعيين. كيف يمكن أن يكون معلماً أخلاقياً صالحاً وهو يتعمّد تضليل الناس في أهم نقطة من تعاليمه، ألا وهي هويته؟ 
إذا كان الأمر كذلك، فإن الاستنتاج المنطقي أنه كان كاذباً متعمداً. ولكن نظرتنا هذه إلى يسوع لا تنسجم مع ما نعرفه عنه أو عن نتائج حياته وتعاليمه. فحيثما كرز باسم المسيح، حدث تغيير إيجابي في حياة الناس والشعوب، وتحول اللصوص إلى أشخاص أمناء، وشفيَّ مدمنو الخمر، وأصبح الأفراد البغيضون قنوات للمحبة، وأصبح الظالمون عادلين. 
كتب وليام ليكي، وهو أحد أعظم مؤرخي بريطانيا وخصم لدود للمسيحية المنظمة: "لقد قدمت المسيحية وحدها للعالـم شخصية مثالية ألهمت قلوب الناس بمحبة ملتهبة، على الرغم من كل التغييرات التي حصلت على مدى الثمانية عشر قرناً الماضية؛ وأظهرت قدرتها على التعامل مع كل العصور، والأمم، والأمزجة المختلفة، والظروف؛ ولـم تكن أفضل نمط للفضيلة فحسب، ولكنها كانت أيضاً أقوى حافز على ممارستها. إن السجل البسيط للسنوات الثلاثة من حياة يسوع النشطة ساهم في تجديد الجنس البشري وتهذيبه أكثر من كل بحوث الفلاسفة وكل نصائح علماء الأخلاق." 
يقول المؤرخ فيليب شاف: "إذا لـم تكن هذه الشهادة صحيحة، فلابدّ أنها تجديف صريح أو جنون ولا يمكن للفرضية الأولى أن تصمد أمام نقاء يسوع الروحي وجلاله اللذين يطلان من كل كلمة من كلماته وكل عمل من أعماله ويلقيان اعترافاً وقبولاً عالميين. إن خداع النفس في مسألة على هذه الدرجة من الخطورة وبعقلية واضحة وحكيمة بكل المقاييس وكل الوجوه هي أيضاً مسألة غير مطروحة إطلاقاً. فكيف يمكن لشخص متحمس مجنون ألاّ يفقد توازنه العقلي ولو مرة واحدة، وأن يبحر بهدوء كبير فوق بحار المشاكل والإضطهادات، ويعلو فوقها كما تعلو الشمس فوق الغيوم، ويرد على أعوص الأسئلة وأعقدها بأحكم الإجابات، ويتنبأ بكل هدوء عن موته على الصليب وقيامته في اليوم الثالث وانسكاب الروح القدس وتأسيس الكنيسة ودمار أورشليم - وهي نبوءات تـمت حرفيـاً؟ إن شخصية على هذا النحو من الأصالة، والكمال، والثبات، والإنسجام، والإنسانية رغم سموه عن المستوى البشري، أن تكون محتالة أو وهماً." 
يعطي شاف رأياً مقنعاً ضد القول بأن المسيح كاذب: "كيف يمكن، باسم المنطق والعقل والخبرة، لمحتال مخادع أناني مجرد من الأخلاق أن يخترع أنقى وأنبل شخصية عرفها التاريخ في جو كامل من الحقيقة والواقع، ويحافظ عليها ثابتة منسجمة منذ البداية حتى النهاية؟ كيف أمكنه أن يخترع وينفذ بنجاح خطة مفيدة فريدة، خطة لها أهمية أخلاقية كبيرة سامية نبيلة وأن يضحي من أجلها بحياته في وجه أقصى حملات الحقد والكراهية من شعبه وعصره؟" 
إذا أراد يسوع من الناس أن يتبعوه ويؤمنوا به كاللـه، فلماذا توجـه للشــعب اليهودي؟ لماذا يذهب بصفته نجاراً ناصرياً إلى بلد صغير من حيث الحجم وعدد السكان الذين يتمسّكون بإيمانهم بوحدة اللـه التي لا تقبل الإنقسام؟ لماذا لـم يذهب إلى مصر أو حتى إلى اليونان حيث كانوا يؤمنون بآلهة مختلفة ومظاهر مختلفة لهذه الآلهة؟ 
لا يمكن لشخص عاش كما عاش يسوع، وعلّم كما علّم يسوع، ومات كما مات يسوع، أن يكون كاذباً. هل هنالك بدائل أو خيارات أخرى؟ 

(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة)​ 
*هل كان مجنوناً؟ 
*إذا كان من غير المعقول أن يكون كاذباً، أفلا يمكن أن يكون قد اعتقد فعلاً أنه اللـه، مع كونه مخطئاً في اعتقاده؟ فمن الممكن أن يكون المرء مخلصاً وخاطئاً في نفس الوقـت لكن علينا أن نتذكر بأن اعتقاد شخص بأنه اللـه خاصة في حضارة تؤمن بوحدانية اللـه بقوة والمبادرة إلى إخبار الآخرين بأن مصيرهم الأبدي يعتمد على الإيمان فيه، ليس مجرد شطحة قصيرة من شطحات الوهم والخيال، ولكنها أفكار شخص مجنون بكل ما في هذه الكلمة من معنى. فهل كان يسوع مثل هذا الشخص؟ 
إن اعتقاد شخص بأنه اللـه يشبه اعتقاد شخص اليوم بأنه نابليون. سيكون شخصاً مخدوعاً يضل نفسه، وسينتهي به الأمر إلى أن يحجر عليه لئلا يؤذي نفسه أو غيره. غير أننا لا نلاحظ عليه التصرفات الشاذة وعدم التوازن، وهي الأمور التي ترافق عادة الشخص المشوش المخبول. سيكون الإتزان ورباطة الجأش اللذان أظهرهما أمراً مدهشاً حقاً لو كان بالفعل مجنوناً. 
يصف نويز وكولب في أحد بحوثهما النفسية الشخص المصاب بالفصام أو إنقسام الشخصية على أنه أكثر ميلاً للإسترسال في الخيال والحلم من الواقعية. يرغب الفصامي أن يهرب من عالـم الواقع. لنواجه الأمر صراحة، إن إدعاء المرء بأنه اللـه لابدّ أن يكون إنسحاباً من الواقع وهروباً منه. 
من الصعب علينا أن نتصور، في ضوء ما نعرفه عن يسوع، أنه كان مختل العقل. فنحن أمام إنسان نطق بأعمق الأقوال والتعاليم المدوّنة. ولقد حررت تعاليمه أفراداً كثيرين من القيود الذهنية. يقدم لنا كلارك هـ. بينوك هذا السؤال: "هل كان واهماً مخدوعاً بالنسبة لعظمته، مصاباً بجنون العظمة، مضلاً غير متعمد، فصاميّاً؟ إن عمق تعاليمه والمهارة التي قدمـت بها لا تثبتان إلاّ رجاحة عقله الكاملة. فيا ليتنا كنا عاقلين مثله!" حدثني أحد الطلاب الذين يدرسون في جامعة كاليفورنيا بأن أستاذ علم النفس قال في إحدى محاضراته "بأن كل ما يحتاج أن يفعله هو أن يفتح الكتاب المقدس ويقرأ أجزاء من تعاليم يسوع على مسامع مرضاه حتى يشفوا. هذا هو كل ما يحتاجونه من الإرشاد." 
يقول طبيب الأمراض النفسية جي. ت. فيشر: "لو أخذت المجموع الكلي للمقالات الموثوقة المعتمدة التي كتبها أكثر أطباء النفس وعلمائه كفاءة حول موضوع الصحة العقلية، لو جمعناها معاً وهذبناها ونقحناها ونزعنا منها الحشو الزائد، وأخذنا هذه المقتطفات الخالصة المحضة من المعرفة العلمية التي عبر عنها أقدر الشعراء فإننا سنحصل على محصلة أو تلخيص بشع وناقص لموعظة يسوع على الجبل. وإذا قارنّاها بها فإن الفرق سيظهر كبيراً وشاسعاً وفاضحاً. لقد حمل المسيحيون بين أيديهم على مدى ألفي عام الحل الكامل والجواب الشافي لكل أشواق الناس القلقة العقيمة. وهنا نجد مخطط الحياة البشرية الناجحة الممزوجة بالتفاؤل والصحة العقلية والإكتفاء." 
يقول سي. إس. لويس: "إن هنالك صعوبة تاريخية كبيرة في إعطاء أي تفسير أيسر وأسهل من التفسير المسيحي لحياة يسوع وتعاليمه وتأثيره. فالفرق بين عمق تعاليمه الأخلاقية ودلالتها على الصحة العقلية وبين جنون العظمة الذي لابدّ أنه يكمن خلف تعاليمه اللاهوتية لا يمكن تفسيره تفسيراً مقنعاً إلاّ إذا كان هو اللـه بالفعل. وهكذا فإن الفرضيات أو النظريات غير المسيحية تتسم كلها بارتباك قلق كبير."  يقول فيليب شاف: "هل يمكن أن تكون مثل هذه العقلية الصافية صفاء السماء، المنشطة كهواء الجبل، الحادة والخارقة كالسيف، والتي تتسم بالصحة والحيوية الكاملتين، المستعدة والمتأهبة والمتزنة دائماً ـ عرضةً لخداع جذري وخطير للغاية فيما يتعلق بهويتها ومهمتها؟ إن هذا خيال منافٍ للطبيعة والعقل. 

*هل كان هو الرب؟ 
*لا أستطيع شخصياً أن أستنتج بأن يسوع كان كاذباً أو مجنوناً. البديل الوحيد هو أنه كان المسيح ابن اللـه كما زعم. عندما أناقش هذا الموضوع مع أشخاص يهود، فإن ردود فعل معظمهم مثيرة للإهتمام. فهم يردون عادة بقولهم إن يسوع معلماً أخلاقياً مستقيماً أو قائداً دينياً أو رجلاً صالحاً أو نبياً. وعندما أحدثهم عن مزاعم يسوع حول السؤال الثلاثي (كاذب أم مجنون أم رب). حين أسألهم ما إذا كانوا يعتقدون أن يسوع كان كاذباً، فإنهم يجيبون بـ "لا" حادة. وعندها أسأل "هل تعتقدون أنه كان مجنوناً؟" ويأتي جوابهم "بالطبع لا." فأسأل:"هل تؤمنون أنه اللـه؟" وقبل أن ألتقط أنفاسي، فإن جوابهم يأتي سريعاً "بالتأكيد لا." غير أنه لا يوجد أمامنا إلاّ هذه الخيارات الثلاثة.  ليسـت القضية هنا هي أي خيار منها ممكن، فمن الواضح أنها كلها ممكنة. لكن السؤال هو "ما هو الأرجح؟" يجب ألاّ يكون قرارك أو استنتاجك حول هوية يسوع مسألة تستخف بها. لا تستطيع أن تحكم عليه أنه معلم أخلاقي عظيم وتضعه على الرف. فهذا خيار غير شرعي وغير مطروح. فإما أن يكون كاذباً أو مجنوناً، أو أن يكون الرب واللـه. ويجب أن تختار أحدها. يقول الرسول يوحنا: "وأمّا هذه فقد كتبـت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع المسيح ابن اللـه" وأهم من ذلك" ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه" (يوحنا 31:20). من الواضح أن الدليل هو في صالح كون المسيح رباً. غير أن بعض الناس يرفضون هذا الدليل الواضح بسبب المدلولات المتضمنة في ذلك. فهم لا يريدون أن يواجهوا المسؤوليات التي يفرضها عليهم إيمانهم به رباً.


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثالث
**ماذا عن العلم؟
*​يحاول أشخاص كثيرون أن يتجنبوا أي تكريس شخصي للمسيح وذلك تجاوباً مع الفرضية التي تقول بأنك إذا لـم تستطع أن تبرهن على شيء علميّاً، فإنه غير صحيح أو غير جدير بالقبول. وبما أن المرء لا يستطيع أن يثبت ألوهية يسوع (أو قيامته) بطريقة علمية مخبرية، فإن الناس في القرن العشرين أكثر حكمة من أن يقبلوا المسيح مخلّصاً أو أن يؤمنوا بقيامته.
غالباً ما يواجهني هذا التحدي في محاضرات التاريخ أو الفلسفة التي أعطيها. "هل تستطيع أن تبرهن ذلك علمياً؟" وعادة اقول "لا" فأنا لست عالماً." وعندها يأخذ بعض الطلبة يبتسمون ابتسامات ذات معنى. وأسمع بعضهم يقول "لا تحدّثني عنه إذاً" أو "أرأيت، إنه أمر يجب أن تقبله كله بالإيمان" (والقصد هنا هو الإيمان الأعمى).
سافرت مؤخراً بالطائرة إلى بوسطن، وتحدثت أثناء الرحلة إلى المسافر المجاور لي عمّا يدعوني شخصياً إلى الإيمان بأن المسيح هو نفس ما قاله عن نفسه. كان الطيّار يسير بين الركاب يحيّي المسافرين، فسمع جزءاً من الحوار بيننا، فقال "لديك مشكلة هنا". فسألته "وماهي؟" أجاب "لا تستطيع أن تثبت ذلك علميّاً."
لقد انحدرت العقلية البشرية الحديثة إلى مستوى مذهل. فلقد توصلنا إلى الإقتناع بأن كل ما لا نستطيع برهنته علمياً لا يمكن أن يكون صحيحاً وهذا شيء غير صحيح! لأننا إذا قبلنا بهذه الفرضية، فإننا نواجه مشكلة في برهنة أي شيء حول أي شخص أو حدث في التاريخ. إننا نحتاج أن نفهم الفرق بين الدليل العلمي وما أسميه دليلاً قانونياً ـ تاريخيـاً. وسأشرح الفرق بينهما.
يعتمد الدليل العلمي على إثبات صحة شيء بتكرار حدوث الحدث في حضور الشخص الذي يشكك بصحته. يجب توفر بيئة في ظروف مسيطر عليها، حيث تدوّن الملاحظات وتسجل المعلومات الأولية ويتم التأكد من صحة الفرضية تجريبياً.
أمّا الطريقة العلمية، مهما كان تعريفنا لها، فترتبط بقياس الظواهر والإختبار العلمي أو الملاحظة المتكررة. يقول الدكتور جيمس ب. كونانت، الرئيس السابق لجامعة هارفرد: "العلم سلسلة متداخلة متشابكة من التصورات والنظم التصورية التي نشأت نتيجة للتجريب العلمي والملاحظة، وتثمر عن مزيد من التجريب العلمي والملاحظات."
إن امتحان صحة أية فرضية بإجراء تجارب في ظروف مسيطر عليها هو أحد الطرق المستخدمة في الأسلوب العلمي الحديث. فإذا زعم أحدهم مثلاً أن الخشب لا يطفو على الماء، فإننا نصطحبه إلى المطبخ حيث نضع كمية كبيرة من الماء في وعاء ونسقط فيه قطعة من الخشب. وعندها سيرى بنفسه أن الخشب يطفو.
لكن لو كان الأسلوب العلمي هو الأسلوب الوحيد لبرهنة أي شيء، فإنك لا تستطيع أن تبرهن بأنك حضرت الحصة الأولى أو تلقيت المحاضرة الأولى في جامعتك اليوم، أو أنك تناولت طعام الغذاء. فليست هنالك وسيلة ممكنة لتكرار تلك الحوادث في وضع مسيطر عليه.
يوجد لدينا ما يسمّى البرهان التاريخي القانوني الذي يعتمد على إظهار صحة شيء بشكل لا يتطرق إليه شك. أي أنه يتم التوصل إلى قرار على أساس وزن الأدلة المتوفرة. ويعني ذلك أنه لا يوجد أساس منطقي معقول للشك في هذا القرار. ويعتمد على ثلاثة أنواع من الشهادة: الشهادة الشفوية، والشهادة المكتوبة، والأدلة المادية (كالمسدس أو الطلقة أو دفتر الملاحظات).
تستطيع باستخدامك الأسلوب المنطقي في تقرير ما حدث أن تبرهن بشكل لا يتسرب إليه شك معقول أنك كنت في غرفة الصف هذا الصباح: فقد رآك أصدقاؤك. كما أن لديك الملاحظات التي دوّنتها، بالإضافة إلى ان الأستاذ يتذكرك.
إن استخدام الأسلوب العلمي مقصور على برهنة الأشياء التي يمكن تكرارها، وهي غير مناسبة للبرهنة أو عدم البرهنة بخصوص مسائل كثيرة حول شخص أو حدث في التاريخ. ليست الطريقة العلمية مناسبة للإجابة عن أسئلة مثل "هل عاش جورج واشنطن؟" أو "هل كان مارتن لوثر كنغ زعيماً مدافعاً عن الحقوق المدنية؟" أو "من هو يسوع الناصري؟" أو "هل كان روبرت كينيدي النائب العام للولايات المتحدة الأميركية؟" أو "هل قام يسوع الناصري من بين الأموات؟" فهذه الأسئلة خارج نطاق البرهان العلمي، ونحتاج إلى أن نضعها في نطاق البرهان القانوني الشرعي. 
أي أن الطريقة العلمية التي تعتمد على الملاحظة وجمع المعلومات الأولية والإفتراض والإستنتاج والإثبات التجريبي لإيجاد أي شذوذ في الطبيعة، وتفسيره لا تحمل لنا الجواب النهائي على أسئلة مثل "هل تستطيع برهنة قيامة يسوع؟" أو "هل تستطيع البرهنة على أن يسوع هو ابن اللـه؟" عندما يعتمد الناس على الأسلوب التاريخي القانوني، فإنهم يحتاجون إلى فحص مصداقية الشهادات الموجودة بين أيديهم. لقد عرفت من إختباري الشخصي بأن الإيمان المسيحي ليس إيماناً أعمى جاهلاً، ولكنه إيمان ذكي. فعندما يطلب إلى أحد الشخصيات في الكتاب المقدس أن يمارس الإيمان، فإنه يتحدث عن الإيمان الذكي. 
قال يسوع "وتعرفون الحق" ولـم يقل "تتجاهلون الحق" (يوحنا 32:8). سُئل المسيح "ما هي أعظم الوصايا؟" فأجاب "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك." إن مشكلة معظم الناس هي أنه يبدو أنهم يوقفون قلوبهم عن العمل. 
ولـهذا فإن الحقائق المتعلقة بالمسيح لا تصل إلى عقولهم أبداً. لقد أعطانا اللـه عقلَّ جدده الروح القدس ليمكننا من معرفة اللـه، وقلباً لنحبه وإرادة لنختاره. ويجب علينا أن نعمل ضمن هذه النواحي الثلاثة لنتمتع بعلاقة كاملة مع اللـه ونمجّده.
بالنسبة لي شخصياً، لا أستطيع أن أجد فرحاً في ما رفضه عقلي. فقد خلق قلبي وعقلي ليعملا معاً بانسجام. لـم يطلب اللـه ابداً إلى أحد أن ينتحر عقلياً بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح مخلصاً وربّاً.
سنتفحص في الفصول الأربعة التالية الأدلة على صحة الوثائق والمخطوطات ومصداقية الشهادة الشفوية لروايات شهود العيان عن يسوع.


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل الرابع
هل يمكن الإعتماد على سجلات الأسفار الكتابية؟ 
*​العهد الجديد هو المصدر التاريخي الرئيسي للمعلومات المتوفرة لدينا عن يسوع. ولـهذا فقد هاجم كثير من النقاد في القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين مصداقية الوثائق الكتابية. ويبدو أن هناك شلالاً من الإتهامات المستمرة التي لا يوجد لها أساس تاريخي أو دحضتها الإكتشافات الأثرية والبحوث.
بينما كنت أحاضر في جامعة أريزونا الحكومية، اقترب مني أستاذ جامعي بصحبة طلاب الفصل الذي يعلمه وقال لي بعد "خطاب حر" في الهواء الطلق: "يا سيد ماكدويل، أنت تبني كل مزاعمك حول المسيح على ثقة ثانوية عتيقة عفا عليها الزمن. لقد برهنت اليوم لطلابي أن العهد الجديد كتب بعد المسيح بمدة طويلة وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون ما ورد فيه دقيقاً." أجبته "إن آراءك واستنتاجاتك حول العهد الجديد عتيقة، ولقد عفا عليها الزمن منذ 25 عاماً." لقد اعتمد ذلك الأستاذ الجامعي في آرائه حول الوثائق المختصة بيسوع على استنتاجات ناقد ألماني اسمه ف. س. بور. افترض بور أن معظم أسفار العهد الجديد لـم تكتب إلاّ في مرحلة متأخرة من القرن الثاني. وخلص إلى أن هذه الكتابات أخذت بشكل أساسي من خرافات وأساطير نشأت خلال الفترة الطويلة ما بين حياة يسوع والوقت الذي دوّنت فيه هذه الروايات. بحلول القرن العشرين أكدت الحفريات الأثرية والإكتشافات صحة وثائق العهد الجديد ودقتها. مخطوطات ورق البردي المبكرة (مخطوطة جون رايلند، 130 ب. م.، مخطوطة تشستر بيتي، 155 م. ومخطوطة بودمر الثانية، 200 ب. م.) جسرت الهوّة بين زمن المسيح والمخطوطات التي تعود إلى وقت لاحق.
يقول ميلر باروز وهو أستاذ من جامعة يل: "وهنالك نتيجة أخرى نشأت عن مقارنة العهد الجديد المدوّن باللغة اليونانية، بلغة المخطوطات الجديدة المكتشفة (مخطوطات البردي) أدت إلى إزدياد ثقتنا في النقل الدقيق لنصوص العهد الجديد نفسه." لقد زادت هذه الوقائع المكتشفة ثقة الباحثين في صحة الكتاب المقدس ومصداقيته.
كتب ويليام أولبرايت الذي كان أعظم عالـم آثار كتابي عرفه العالـم: "نستطيع أن نقول بكل ثقة بأنه لـم يعد يوجد أي أساس ثابت لإرجاع تاريخ تدوين العهد الجديد إلى أبعد من 80 ب.م. أي قبل مدة جيلين كاملين من التاريخ الذي يضعه النقاد الأكثر تشدداً للعهد الجديد وهو بين 130-150م." ولقد أعاد تأكيد موقفه في مقابلة أجرتها معه مجلة "المسيحية اليوم" قال: "في رأيي أن كل سفر من أسفار العهد الجديد قد كتب على أيدي يهود أمنوا بالمسيح واعتمدوا له بين الأربعينات والثمانينات من القرن الأول"(على الأرجح بين 50 ـ 5 ب. م.).
يعتبر السير ويليام رامزي أحد أعظم علماء الآثار على الإطلاق. كان أحد تلاميذ المدرسة التاريخية الألمانية التي علمت أن سفر أعمال الرسل كان نتاج منتصف القرن الثاني الميلادي وليس القرن الأول كما يستدل من قراءته. أصبح مقتنعاً بعد قراءته كتب النقد الحديث لسفر أعمال الرسل بأنه رواية غير جديرة بالثقة حول أحداث وقعت سنة (50 ب.م.)، وهو لـهذا غير جدير بالإعتبار من قبل مؤرخ. فعندما كتب بحثه عن تاريخ آسيا الصغرى، لـم يعر إهتماماً كبيراً للعهد الجديد. غير أن تحقيقاته وأبحاثه قادته في النهاية إلى أن يأخذ كتابات لوقا مأخذ الجد. لاحظ دقة التفاصيل التاريخية الشديدة، فبدأت نظرته نحو سفر أعمال الرسل بالتغير تدريجياً. واضطر إلى أن يخلص للنتيجة بأن "لوقا مؤرخ من الطراز الأول... ويجب أن يوضع بين مصاف أعظم المؤرخين." اعترف رامزي بسبب دقة أصغر التفاصيل التي يتميز بها سفر أعمال الرسل بأنه لا يمكن أن يكون نتاج القرن الثاني، بل يعود إلى منتصف القرن الأول.
يجد الكثير من المؤرخين المتحرريـن أنفسهم مـجبرين على أن يأخذوا في اعتبارهم تواريخ أقدم لتدوين العهد الجديد. إن النتائج التي توصل إليها المؤرخ الدكتور أ. ت. روبنسون في كتابه الجديد "إعادة تاريخ العهد الجديد" مذهلة. ولقد أدّى بحثه إلى قناعة بأن كل العهد الجديد كتب قبل سقوط أورشليم في 70 م.
يقول اليوم نقاد المدرسة الشكلية بأن مادة العهد الجديد انتقلت شفاهة إلى أن تم تدوينها على شكل البشائر الأربعة. وعلى الرغم من أن هذه الفترة أقصر بكثير مما كان يعتقد سابقاً، فإنهم يستنتجون بأن البشائر الأربعة اتخذت شكل الأدب الشعبي الفولكلوري (الأساطير والقصص والخرافات والأمثال). إن أحد الإنتقادات الرئيسة ضد قول النقاد الشكليين بتطور التقليد الشفوي هو أن فترة التقليد الشفوي (كما يعرفه النقاد) ليست طويلة بما يكفي للسماح بالتغييرات التي حدثت في التقليد حسب زعم هؤلاء النقاد. تحدث سيمون كيستنمكر أستاذ الكتاب المقدس في جامعة دورت حول قصر الفترة التي استغرقتها كتابة العهد الجديد: "يستغرق تراكم الفولكلور في الحضارات البدائية عادة أجيالاً عديدة، إنها عملية انتشار تدريجية عبر قرون طويلة من الزمن. ولكن علينا أن نتفق مع النقاد الشكليين في أن روايات البشائر الأربعة كتبت وجمعت في مدة تزيد قليلاً عن جيل واحد. ويجب أن يفهم تشكيل كل إنجيل من الأناجيل الأربعة، حسب المنهج النقدي الشكلي، على أنه مشروع واسع النطاق بعيد النظر وذو مسار متسارع من الأحداث."
تحدّى أ. هـ. ماكنيل الأستاذ الملكي السابق لعلم اللاهوت في جامعة دبلن نظرة النقاد الشكليين للتقليد الشفوي. فهو يوضح أنهم لا يتعاملون مع تقليد كلمات يسوع عن كثب كما يجب. ترينا نظرة فاحصة لـ 1كورنثوس 10:7،12،25 أن هنالك وجوداً لتقلـيد حقيقي في تسجيل هذه الكلمات وحفظها حفظاً دقيقاً. جرت العادة في الديانة اليهودية أن يستظهر التلميذ تعاليم معلمه. فقد كان الطالب النجيب مثل "وعاء مقوّى لا تضيع منه نقطة." وإذا اعتمدنا على نظرية سي. ف. بيرني (في كتابه "الشعر في كلام إلهنا" الذي صدر عام 1925)، فإننا نستطيع أن نفترض بأن كثيراً من تعاليم الرب قيلت بصيغة شعرية باللغة الآرامية. وقد سهل ذلك على الناس حفظها. 
يقول بول ل. ماير أستاذ التاريخ القديم في جامعة متشيجن الغربية "إن الرأي القائل بأن المسيحية فرخت أسطورة الفصح والقيامة على فترة طويلة من الزمن، أو أن الإنجيل المقدس كتب بعد هذه الحوادث بسنوات طويلة، هو قول غير واقعي وغير صحيح." كتب أولبرايت محللاً النقد الشكلي: "لا يستطيع إلاّ الباحثون الحديثون الذين يفتقرون إلى المنهج والنظرة التاريخيين أن ينسجوا مثل هذا النسيج من التساؤل والشك الذي لفه النقاد الشكليون حول تقليد البشارة." كان استنتاج أولبرايت الخاص بأن "فترة عشرين إلى خمسين سنة أقصر بكثير من أن تسمح بأي تحريف له وزنه لمحتوى التقليد الحقيقي أو حتى للصياغة المحددة لأقوال يسوع."
عندما أتحدث إلى بعض الناس أحياناً عن الكتاب المقدس، فإنهم يجيبون باستهزاء بأنه لا يمكننا أن نثق بما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. والسبب في ذلك أنه كتب قبل حوالي ألفي سنة، ويضيفون بأنه مليء بالأخطاء والإختلافات، فأجيبهم بأني أعتقد أن بإمكاني أن أثق فيه. ثـم أصف لهم حادثة وقعت خلال محاضرة في التاريخ قلت في محاضرتي بأني أؤمن بأن هنالك أدلة على مصداقية العهد الجديد وصحته تفوق تقريباً مصداقية أية عشرة أعمال أدبية كلاسيكية معاً. أخذ الأستاذ الجامعي الذي استضافني للحديث يضحك ضحكات مكبوتة وكأنه يهزأ بي متهماً إياي بالمبالغة. فقلت له "ما الذي يضحكك؟" أجاب "جرأتك الكبيرة في القول لطلاب التاريخ بأنه يمكن الوثوق بالعهد الجديد. إن هذا شيء سخيف." أحس عادة بالإمتنان عندما يقول أحدهم شيئاً من هذا القبيل لأن لدي سؤالاً أوجهه إليه. (وبالمناسبة لـم أتلق أي جواب إيجابي عنه حتى الآن) قلت له: "أخبرني يا سيدي، ما هي الإختبارات التي تطبقها كمؤرخ على أي عمل أدبي قديم لتقرير مدى صحته ومصداقيته؟" والأمر الغريب أنه لـم تكن لديه أية اختبارات. فأجبته "لدي بعض الإختبارات." أعتقد بأنه يجب أن تخضع لنفس الإختبارات التي تخضع لها كل الوثائق التاريخية. يذكر المؤرخ العسكري سي. ساندرز ثلاثة مبادىء أساسية لإعتماد الوثائق التاريخية ثـم يشرحها. وهذه المبادىء هي الإختبار المخطوطي، وإختبار الدليل الداخلي واختبار الدليل الخارجي.

(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة)​*الاختبار المخطوطي:
*الاختبار المخطوطي هو فحص لعملية النقل الحرفي للوثائق والمخطوطات التي تصلنا. أي أننا ندرس، في غياب المخطوطات الأصلية، مدى مصداقية النسخ فيما يتعلق بعدد المخطوطات والفترة الزمنية الفاصلة بين النسخة الأصلية والنسخة الموجودة فعلاً.
نستطيع أن نقدر الثروة الهائلة للمخطوطات التي تثبت سلطان العهد الجديد بمقارنتها مع مواد النصوص الأخرى التي تعود لمصادر قديمة مشهورة أخرى.
إن تاريخ ثوسيدايدس (460-400 ق.م.) متوفر بين أيدينا من ثـماني مخطوطات يرجع تاريخها الى حوالي 900 ب. م.، أي بعد حوالي 1300 عاماً من كتابته لمخطوطته الأصلية. كما أن المخطوطات التي تعود لهيرودوتس متأخرة كثيراً عن تاريخ كتابته للنسخة الأصلية، بالإضافة إلى أنها نادرة. 
غير أن ف.ف. بروس يقول: "لا يمكن لأي باحث تقليدي أن يلتفت إلى أي رأي أو قول يشكك في مصداقية كتابات هيرودوتس وثوسيدايدس وحقيقتها على أساس أن أقدم نسخ المخطوطات عن أعمالهما تعود في تاريخها إلى ما يزيد عن 1300 عاماً من تاريخ كتابة النسخ الأصلية."
كتب أرسطو أشعاره حوالي 343 ق.م. غير أن أقدم نسخة متوفرة لدينا عنها تعود إلى 1100 م. أي أن هنالك فجوة زمنية تبلغ حوالي 1400 سنة، كما أنه لا يوجد إلا خمس نسخ من هذه المخطوطات. كتب سيزار كتاباً عن تاريخ الحروب الغاليّة بين 58 ـ50 ق.م.، وتعود المخطوطات المنسوخة التي نعتمد عليها، وعددها عشرة، إلى ألف سنة بعد وفاته.  لكن حين يتعلق الأمر بالمخطوطات المنسوخة المعتمدة للعهد الجديد، فإن كثرة المواد المتوفرة محرجة للباحثين بالمقارنة مع أي عمل آخر. ظهرت إلى دائرة الضوء كميات هائلة من المخطوطات المنسوخة عن العهد الجديد بعد اكتشاف مخطوطات ورق البردي التي جسرت الهوة بين زمن المسيح والقرن الثاني. يوجد لدينا اليوم ما يزيد عن 000ر20 نسخة من مخطوطات العهد الجديد. أمّا الإلياذة، وهي التي تلي العهد الجديد في مصداقية مخطوطاتها وعددها، فلا يوجد منها إلا 643 مخطوطة منسوخة. 
كتب السير فريدريك كينيون الذي كان يشغل منصب مدير المتحف البريطاني ورئيس أمناء المكتبة فيه، وهو أكثر الخبراء جدارة بالثقة دون منازع فيما يختص بالحكم على المخطوطات "إن الفترة بين تواريخ كتابة العهد الجديد وأقدم المخطوطات الموجودة لدينا الآن قصيرة جداً بحيث يمكننا أن نهملها. ولقد زال الآن آخر أساس لأي شك في أن أسفار العهد الجديد قد وصلت إلينا كما كتبت أصلاً."
يضيف جي. هارولد جرينلي عالـم اللغة اليونانية في العهد الجديد قائلاً: "بما أن الباحثين يقبلون الكتابات الكلاسيكية القديمة على أنها جديرة بالثقة بشكل عام، على الرغم من أن أقدم المخطوطات المنسوخة عنها قد نسخت بعدها بزمن طويل وأن عدد هذه المخطوطات المنسوخة قليل جداً، فإن من الواضح أن مصداقية نص العهد الجديد أكيدة أيضاً."
يؤكد لنا تطبيق الإختبار المخطوطي على العهد الجديد بأنه يعوّل عليه أكثر من أي عمل أدبي قديم. وإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك الأبحاث والدراسات النقدية المكثفة لنصوص العهد الجديد على امتداد ما يزيد عن مائة عام، فإن المرء يستطيع أن يخلص إلى أننا أثبتنا أن نص العهد الجديد كما هو متوفر بين أيدينا اليوم حقيقي وصحيح وجدير بالثقة.

*إختبار البرهان الداخلي:
*إن كل ما أثبته الإختبار المخطوطي هو أن النص الموجود بين يدينا اليوم مطابق للنص الأصلي. غير أن على المرء أن يقرر ما إذا كان هذا السجل المكتوب معقولاً ككل وقابلاً للتصديق وإلى أي مدى. وهذه هي المشكلة التي يتعامل معها اختبار البرهان الداخلي، وهو الإختبار الثاني الذي يذكره سي. ساندرز. 
وهنا فإن الناقد الأدبي ما زال يتبع مقولة أرسطو "يجب تبرئة أية وثيقة من التهم عند غياب الأدلة القاطعة على صحتها، ولا يجب اعتبارها في مصلحة الناقد." فكما يقول جون و. مونتغمري: "يجب على المرء أن يستمع لمزاعم الوثيقة وإخضاعها للتحليل دون افتراض الزيف أو الخطأ إلاّ إذا حكم مؤلف الوثيقة على نفسه بعدم الأهلية لوجود التناقضات والمغالطات والمخالفات للواقع التي تزخر بها وثيقته."
يوضح الدكتور لويس جوتشوك، أستاذ التاريخ في جامعة شيكاجو منهجه التاريخي بدليل يستخدمه الكثيرون في تحقيقاتهم التاريخية. يقول جوتشوك بأن قدرة الكاتب أو الشاهد على قول الحقيقة تساعد المؤرخ على تقرير مصداقية شهادته "حتى لو كانت موجودة في وثيقة حصل عليها بالقوة أو الإحتيال، أو كانت خالية من العيوب والأخطاء، أو مبنية على دليل من الإشاعات، أو كانت صادرة عن شاهد غير محايد."  وترتبط هذه القدرة على قول الحقيقة ارتباطاً وثيقاً بقرب الشاهد الجغرافي والزمني من الأحداث التي يسجلها. لقد سجلت أحداث العهد الجديد وتعاليم يسوع من قبل أشخاص كانوا إمّا شهود عيان لها أو ممّن كانت لهم علاقة بشهود العيان على هذه الأحداث وتعاليم يسوع. يقول لوقا 1:1-3: "إذ كان كثيرون قد أخذوا بتأليف قصة في الأمور المتيقنة عندنا، كما سلّمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخداماً للكلمة، رأيت أنا أيضاً إذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق أن أكتب على التوالي إليك أيها العزيز ثاوفيلس."
ويقول 2 بطرس 16:1 "لأننا لـم نتبع خرافات مصنعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه بل قد كنّا معاينين عظمته."
ويقول يوحنا في 1 يوحنا 3:1 "الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا. وأمّا شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح". ويقول في يوحنا 35:19 "والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا انتم." ويقول لوقا في إنجيله 1:3 "وفي السنة الخامسة عشرة من سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر إذ كان بيلاطس البنطي والياً على اليهودية وهيرودس رئيس ربع على الجليل وفيلبس أخوه رئيس ربع على أيطورية وكورة تراخونيتس وليسانيوس رئيس ربع على الأبليّة."
إن هذا القرب الشديد من الأحداث المسجلة وسيلة فعالة جداً للتصديق على دقة شهادة الشاهد. غير أن على المؤرخ أن يتعامل أيضاً مع الشاهد الذي يروي الزيف بوعي أو بدون وعي حتى لو كان قريباً من الحدث ومؤهلاً لقول الحقيقة.
لقد تـمّ تداول روايات العهد الجديد عن المسيح في زمن أشخاص كانوا على قيد الحياة في عهده. وقد كان بإمكان هؤلاء الناس أن يؤكدوا صحة هذه الروايات أو ينفوها. وحين كان الرسل يدافعون عن قضية الإنجيل أمام خصومهم الألدّاء، أشاروا إلى المعلومات العامة الشائعة فيما يتعلق بالمسيح. فهم لـم يكتفوا بالقول، "لقد رأينا ذلك" أو "سمعنا ذلك"، ولكنهم تحدّوا نقادهم وخصومهم بشكل سافر بقولهم "أنتم أيضاً تعرفون عن هذه الأمور.. وقد رأيتموها." وعلى المرء أن يكون حذراً حين يقول لخصمه، "أنت تعرف ذلك أيضاً" لأنه إن لـم يكن دقيقاً في سرد التفاصيل، فسيكون كلامه شاهداً عليه لا شاهداً له، وسيخسر قضيته.
يقول بطرس في أعمال 22:2 "أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون، اسمعوا هذه الأقوال: يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل اللـه بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها اللـه بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون."
(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة)​ونقرأ في أعمال 24:26-26 "وبينما هو يحتج بهذا قال فستوس بصوت عظيم: أنت تهذي يا بولس. الكتب الكثيرة تحولك إلى الهذيان. فقال: لست أهذي أيها العزيز فستوس بل أنطق بكلمات الصدق والصحو. لأنه من جهة هذه الأمور عالـم الملك الذي أكلمه جهاراً. إذ أنا لست أصدّق أن يخفي عليه شيء من ذلك، لأنه لـم يفعل في زاوية."
يقول ف.ف. بروس أستاذ مادة نقد الكتاب المقدس وتفسيره في جامعة مانشستر بخصوص قيمة المصدر الرئيسي لمخطوطات العهد الجديد: "لـم يكن الوعاظ يهتمون بشهود العيان الودّيين فقط، فقد كان هنالك أشخاص أقل ميلاً منهم لاتخاذ موقف ودي على الرغم من إطلا عهم على حقائق خدمة يسوع وموته. ولـم يكن بإمكان التلاميذ أن يخاطروا بذكر أية تفاصيل غير دقيقة (ناهيك عن التلاعب المقصود بالحقائق) يمكن أن يكتشفها أعداؤهم ويشهّروا بها عن طيب خاطر. لكننا على النقيض من ذلك، نجد أن إحدى النقاط القوية التي اعتمدوا عليها في وعظهم الرسولي الأصلي ثقتهم بمعرفة مستمعيهم للأحداث التي تحدثّوا عنها. لـم يكتفوا بالقول: "نحن شهود لهذه الأمور" ولكنهم قالوا أيضاً "كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون" أعمال 22:2. فلو ظهر أي ميل لدى التلاميذ إلى الإبتعاد عن الحقائق المادية فإن الوجود المحتمل لأي شهود من خصومهم بين الجمهور سيكون عاملاً مقاوماً آخر لقضيتهم."
يعلق لورنس جي. ماكنلي الأستاذ في جامعة القديس بطرس عن قيمة الشهود المعادين (شهود الخصوم) وعلاقتهم بالأحداث المسجّلة فيقول: "أولاً وقبل كل شيء، كان شهود الأحداث التي نحن بصددها على قيد الحياة عندما اكتمل تشكيل التقليد، وقد كان من بينهم أعداء لدودين لهذه الحركة الدينية الجديدة. غير أن التقليد زعم أنه يروي سلسلة معروفة من الأعمال والأحداث وتعاليم عُلّمت جهاراً في وقت يمكن فيه تحدّي مثل هذه المزاعم لو كانت غير صحيحة."
ويقول روبرت جرانت عالـم العهد الجديد في جامعة شيكاجو: "في الوقت الذي كتبت فيه (الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى) أو الذي يفترض أنها كتبت فيه، كان هنالك شهود عيان، ولـم تكن شهادتهم مهملة. وهذا يعني أن علينا أن نعتبر الأناجيل شهادات موثوقة عن حياة يسوع وموته وقيامته."  كتب ويل ديورانت الذي تدرب جيداً على عملية التحقيق التاريخي وأمضى حياته في تحليل المخطوطات الأثرية: "على الرغم من وجهة النظر غير المحايدة التي يبديها كاتبو الأناجيل ومفاهيمهم اللاهوتية المسبقة، فإنهم يسجلون حوادث كثيرة كان يمكنهم أن يخفوها لو كانوا مؤلفين مخترعين للحوادث. كتنافس التلاميذ على من سيحتل أعظم مكان في الملكوت. وهربهم بعد القبض على يسوع، وإنكار بطرس له، وعدم قدرة المسيح على القيام بمعجزات في الجليل، وإشارات بعض المستمعين إلى إحتمال كونه مجنوناً، وما بدا لهم من عدم تأكده المبكر من مهمته، واعترافه بعدم معرفة المستقبل، ولحظات حزنه، وصرخته اليائسة على الصليب، فإن أحداً لا يستطيع أن يقرأ هذه المشاهد ويشك في حقيقة الشخصية التي تقف وراءها. إن فكرة اختراع رجال بسطاء اجتمعوا في جيل واحد لمثل هذه الشخصية القوية الجذابة السامية الأخلاقية وهذه الرؤيا الملهمة عن الأخوة الإنسانية، هي في حد ذاتها معجزة أقل قابلية للتصديق من أي شيء سجّل في الأناجيل. لقد بقيت الخطوط العريضة لحياة يسوع وشخصيته وأعماله بعد قرنين مـن "النقد العالي" واضحة وضوحاً جيداً وتشكل أعظم شخصية مبهرة في تاريخ الإنسان الغربي."

*إختبار البرهان الخارجي:
*الإختبار الثالث للصحة التاريخية هو البرهان الخارجي. والقضية المعالجة هنا هي مسألة وجود مواد تاريخية أخرى تؤكد أو تنفي شهادة الوثائق نفسها. هل توجد لدينا أية مصادر أخرى، غير الوثائق والسجلات الأدبية التي هي موضوع تحليلنا ودراستنا، ثبتت صحتها ودقتها وموثوقيتها؟
يقول جوتشوك بأن "التوافق أو الإنسجام مع الحقائق التاريخية أو العلمية الأخرى المعروفة يكون غالباً الإختبار الحاسم للبرهان سواءً تعلق الأمر بشاهد واحد أو أكثر." يثبت صديقان للرسول يوحنا البرهان الداخلي كما رواه يوحنا. حفظ المؤرخ يوسيبيوس كتابات بابياس مطران هيرابوليس (130 م) "كان الشيخ (الرسول يوحنا) يقول أيضاً ما يلي: كان مرقس مترجم بطرس وكاتبه. فدوّن بدقة كل ما ذكره (بطرس) سواء كان أقوال المسيح أو أعماله، لكن دون ترتيب زمني، لأنه لـم يكن من الذين سمعوا الرب أو رافقوه، وصاغها كما تقتضي الضرورة، دون أن يكون القصد حصر كل أقوال الرب. فمرقس إذاً لـم يرتكب أي خطأ عندما كتب بطريقته بعض الأمور كما سمعها، فقد كان همه الوحيد ألاّ يحذف شيئاً ممّا سمع، وألاّ يدخل أي شيء غير صحيح فيه."
كتب أيرينيوس، مطران ليونز (180 م. تتلمذ على يد بوليكارب مطران سميرنا الذي أمضى ثـمانية وستين سنة في حياة الإيمان، وكان أحد تلاميذ الرسول يوحنا): نشر متى إنجيله بين العبرانيين (اليهود) وكتبه بلسانهم، في الوقت الذي كان فيه بطرس وبولس في روما يبشران ويؤسسان الكنيسة هناك. وبعد رحيلهما (أي موتهما الذي يؤكد التقليد أنه حصل في زمن الاضطهاد النيروني عام 64 م.) قام مرقس تلميذ بطرس وكاتبه، بتسليمنا بنفسه مواعظ بطرس كتابة. بينما كتب لوقا، تلميذ بولس، الإنجيل الذي بشر به معلمه. وهنالك أيضاً يوحنا، تلميذ الرب والذي اتكأ أيضاً على صدره (هذه إشارة إلى يوحنا 25:13، 20:21) كتب الإنجيل المسمّى باسمه أثناء إقامته في أفسس في آسيا."
يقدم لنا علم الآثار برهاناً خارجياً قوياً. وهو يساهم في النقد الكتابي، ليس في مجال الوحي والإعلان، وإنما في تقديم الأدلة على دقة الحوادث المسجلة. كتب عالـم الآثار جوزيف فري: "لقد أثبت علم الآثار صحة فقرات كتابية لا حصر لها كان قد رفضها النقاد على اعتبار أنها غير صحيحة تاريخياً أو مخالفة للحقائق المعروفة."
لقد رأينا كيف جعل علم الآثار السير وليام رامزي يغير قناعاته السلبية الأولية حول صحة كتابات لوقا تاريخياً، ويستنتج أن سفر أعمال الرسل دقيق في وصف جغرافية آسيا الصغرى وآثارها ومجتمعها. يقول ف.ف. بروس "ما دامت كتابات لوقا قد اتهمت بعدم الدقة، وثبتت دقتها بالبرهان الخارجي، فقد يكون مشروعاً لنا أن نقول بأن علم الآثار قد أثبت صحة العهد الجديد." كتب أ.ن. شيروين، وهو أحد المؤرخين الممتازين "إن الأدلة التي تثبت الصحة التاريخية لسفر أعمال الرسل قاطعة" ويستمر قائلاً "لابدّ أن تبدو أية محاولة لرفض صحته التاريخية حتى في الأمور التفصيلية عبثاً. ولقد اعتبرها المؤرخون الرومان أمراً مسلّماً به لمدة طويلة." بعد أن حاولت شخصياً أن أحطم صحة الكتاب المقدس التاريخية وشرعيته، توصلت إلى نتيجة أنه جدير تاريخياً بالثقة. وإذا رفض أحدهم الكتاب المقدس بحجة أنه لا يعوّل عليه بهذا المعنى، فإن على هذا الشخص أن يرفض تقريباً كل الوثائق الأدبية التاريخية ويعتبرها غير جديرة بالثقة.  هنالك مشكلة تواجهني دائماً، وهي رغبة الكثيرين في تطبيق مقياس أو إختبار معين على وثيقة أدبية دنيوية، ومقياس آخر على الكتاب المقدس. يجب علينا أن نطبّق الإختبار سواء كانت الوثيقة موضوع البحث دينية أم دنيوية. وبعد أن فعلنا ذلك، فإننا نستطيع القول، "الكتاب المقدس جدير بالثقة ويعوّل عليه تاريخياً في شهادته ليسوع." يقول الدكتور كلارك هـ. بينوك، أستاذ اللاهوت النظامي في جامعة ريجنت: "لا توجد أية وثيقة من العالـم القديم كالكتاب المقدس يشهد لصحتها هذا العدد الممتاز من الشهادات النصّية والتاريخية، وتقدم مثل هذه المجموعة الرائعة من المعلومات التاريخية الأولية والتي يمكن أن نبني على أساسها قراراً حكيماً. لا يستطيع أي شخص أمين أن يرفض مصدراً من هذا النوع. وإن الشك الذي يدور حول الوثائق التاريخية للمسيحية مبني على تحامل غير منطقي (غير طبيعي)."


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل الخامس
من لديه استعداد للموت من أجل كذبة؟
*​هناك ناحية تغفل غالباً في تحدي النقاد للمسيحية، ألا وهي التحول أو التغيّر الجذري الذي حدث في حياة تلاميذ يسوع. تقدم لنا حياتهم المتغيّرة شهادة متينة على صحة مزاعمه وشرعيتها. وبما أن الإيمان المسيحي تاريخي، فإن علينا ونحن نتحقق من صحته أن نعتمد كثيراً على الشهادة المكتوبة والشفوية.
هناك تعريفات كثيرة لكلمة "تاريخ"، لكن تعريفي المفضل هو أنه "معرفة الماضي المبنية على الشهادة." فإذا قال أحدهم، "لا أعتقد أن هذا تعريف جيد." فإنني أسأله "هل تعتقد أنه عاش على أرضنا شخص اسمه نابليون؟" ويجيب معظم الناس تقريباً "نعم" فأسأل "هل رأيته؟" ويعترفون بأنهم لــم يروه. فأسأل "كيف تعرف إذا ذلك؟" يعتمد مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص على الشهادة. 
للتعريف الذي قدمته للتاريخ مشكلة أساسية لأن الشهادة يجب أن يكون موثوقاً بها وإلاّ فسيتم تضليل السامع. تشتمل المسيحية على معرفة للماضي مبنية على الشهادة، ولـهذا فإن علينا أن نسأل. "هل كانت الشهادات الشفوية الأصلية عن يسوع جديرة بالثقة؟ هل يمكن أن نعتمد عليها ونطمئن إلى أنها عبّرت بشكل صحيح عن كل ما قاله وفعله يسوع؟" أعتقد ذلك.
أستطيع أن أثق بشهادات الرسل لأن أحد عشر شخصاً منهم من بين إثني عشر شخصاً مات شهيداً على أساس حدثين: قيامة المسيح وإيمانهم به كإبن اللـه. تعرّضوا للتعذيب والجلد وواجهوا الموت بإحد أقسى الأساليب المعروفة:
1) بطرس ـ صُلِب. 2) أندراوس ـ صُلِب. 3) متى ـ قتل بالسيف. 4) يوحنا ـ ميتة طبيعية. 5) يعقوب بن حلفى ـ صُلِب. 6) فيلبس ـ صُلِب. 7) سمعان ـ صُلِب. 8) يعقوب أخو يسوع ـ رُجم. 9) توما ـ طعن بحربة. 10) برثولماوس ـ صُلِب. 11) يعقوب بن زبدي ـ قتل بالسيف. 12) تدّاوس ـ قتل رمياً بالسهام.
والجواب الذي أتلقاه عادة هو "لقد مات كثير من الناس من أجل كذبة، فماذا يثبت ذلك؟" نعم، لقد مات أناس كثيرون من أجل كذبة، لكنهم اعتقدوا أنها كانت الحقيقة. والآن لنفترض أن قيامة يسوع لـم تحدث (أي أنها كانت شيئاً غير حقيقي). فلا بدّ أن التلاميذ عرفوا ذلك، لأنني لا يمكن أن أجد طريقة لإثبات إمكانية وقوعهم ضحية لخدعة.
ولهـذا فإن هؤلاء الأشخاص الأحد عشر لـم يموتوا من أجل كذبة فقط، ولكنهم عرفوا أيضاً أنها كذبة. من الصعب أن تجد في التاريخ أحد عشر شخصاً ماتوا من أجل كذبة. علينا أن نكون مطلعين على عدة عوامل حتى نقدّر ما قاموا به. فعندما تكلم الرسل أو كتبوا، فإنهم فعلوا ذلك كشهود عيان للأحداث التي وصفوها.
قال بطرس: "لأننا لـم نتبع خرافات مصنّعة إذ عرّفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومجيئه، بل قد كنا معاينين عظمته" 2بطرس 16:1، إن من المؤكد أن الرسل عرفوا الفرق بين الخرافة أو الأسطورة والحقيقة والواقع.
لقد أكد يوحنا على هذا الجانب من الشهادة لمعرفة اليهود: "الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فإن الحياة أُظهرت، وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا، الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا. وأمّا شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح." 1يوحنا 1:1-3 
قال لوقا: "إذ كان كثيرون قد أخذوا بتأليف قصة في الأمور المتيقنة عندنا، كما سلّمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخدّاماً للكلمة، رأيت أنا أيضاً إذ قد تتبعت كل شيء من الأول بتدقيق أن أكتب على التوالي إليك أيها العزيز ثاوفيلس" لوقا 1:1-3.
ثـم يصف لوقا في سفر أعمال الرسل فترة الأربعين يوماً التي أعقبت القيامة وراقبه فيها أتباعه عن قرب: "الكلام الأول أنشأته . . عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه بعدما أوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم، الذين أراهم أيضاً نفسه حيّاً ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألـم وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يوماً ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصّة بملكوت اللـه،" أعمال 1:1-3.
وبدأ يوحنا الجزء الأخير من إنجيله بقوله: "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لـم تكتب في هذا الكتاب." يوحنا 30:20.
كان المضمون الرئيسي لشهادة شهود العيان هو قيامة يسوع. ولقد كان الرسل شهوداً لحياته المقامة:

أعمال 8:1يوحنا27:15 لوقا  48:24أعمال 31:13أعمال 41:10أعمال24:2،32أعمال 32:5أعمال 33:4أعمال 15:3أعمال 22:151يوحنا 2:1أعمال 39:10أعمال 11:231كورنثوس 15:15أعمال 16:26​(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة)​ثـمّ أنه كان على الرسل أنفسهم أن يكونوا مقتنعين بأن يسوع قام من بين الأموات. لـم يؤمنوا بذلك في البداية. ولـهذا فقد هربوا واختبأوا (مرقس 50:14). لـم يترددوا في التعبير عن شكوكهم. ولـم يصدقوا إلاّ بعد توفر دليل كافٍ مقنع. فهنالك توما الذي قال بأنه لـن يؤمن بأن المسيح قام من بين الأموات ما لـم يضع إصبعه في أثر المسامير. ولقد مات توما فيما بعد شهيداً من أجل المسيح. فهل كان مخدوعاً؟ لقد راهن بحياته على أنه لـم يكن كذلك.
وهنالك أيضاً بطرس الذي أنكر المسيح ثلاث مرات أثناء محاكمته، إلى أن تركه أخيراً. لكن شيئاً حصل لـهذا الجبان. فبعد فترة وجيزة من صلب المسيح ودفنه، ظهر بطرس في أورشليم وهو يعظ بشجاعة، معرضاً نفسه لخطر الموت، بأن المسيح قام. وانتهى الأمر به إلى أن يصلب هو نفسه مقلوباً. هل كان مخدوعاً؟ ماذا حدث له؟ ما الذي غيّره بمثل هذه الصورة الدراميّة المثيرة وحوّله إلى أسد شجاع يشهد ليسوع؟ ما الذي كان مستعداً أن يموت من أجله؟ لا يوجد تفسير مُرضٍ لي سوى 1 كورنثوس 5:15 "وأنه ظهر لصفا (أي بطرس)" يوحنا 42:1.  نجد في يعقوب أخا يسوع مثالاً ممتازاً لإنسان اقتنع بالمسيح بالرغم من عدم إيمانه به من البداية. (متى 55:13، مرقس 3:6) ومع أنه لـم يكن من بين الإثني عشر الأصليين (متى 2:10-4)، فقد اعترف به لاحقاً كرسول (غلاطية 19:1) كبولس وبرنابا (أعمال 14:14). عندما كان يسوع على قيد الحياة، لـم يؤمن يعقوب به على أنه ابن اللـه (يوحنا 5:7). فقد كان وإخوته الآخرون وأخواته يسخرون منه. فكأن لسان حالهم يقول "هل تريد من الناس أن يؤمنوا بك؟ إذهب إلى أورشليم لتصنع معجزاتك هناك." 
لابدّ أن يعقوب كان يحس بالخزي والعار والحرج وأخوه يسوع يتجول بين الناس والمدن ويجلب العار على اسم العائلة بادعاءاته الغريبة ("أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلاّ بي" يوحنا 6:14، "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان" يوحنا 5:15، "أنا هو الراعي الصالح... وخاصتي تعرفني" يوحنا 14:10). ماذا سيكون موقفك لو أن أخاك تفوّه بمثل هذه الأشياء؟
لكن شيئاً حدث ليعقوب. لأننا نجده بعد صلب يسوع ودفنه يعظ في أورشليم. وكانت رسالته هي أن يسوع مات من أجل خطايا الناس وأنه قام وهو حي. قد أصبح يعقوب في نهاية الأمر أحد قادة كنيسة أورشليم، وكتب أحد الأسفار، وهي رسالة يعقوب. ولقد بدأ رسالته بقوله: "يعقوب عبد اللـه والرب يسوع المسيح."
اعترف بأن أخاه هو الرب. وانتهى به الأمر إلى أن يموت شهيداً عندما رجم على يدي حنانيا رئيس الكهنة (يوسيفوس). فهل كان يعقوب مخدوعاً؟ لا، وإن التفسير الوحيد المعقول موجود في 1 كورنثوس 7:15 "وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب."
إذا كانت القيامة كذبة، فقد عرف الرسل ذلك، فهل كانوا يحاولون تخليد خدعة كبيرة؟ لا يتفق هذا الإحتمال مع ما نعرفه عن حياتهم التي تتصف بالخلق الرفيع. فقد أدانوا الكذب وأكدوا على الأمانة. وشجّعوا الناس على معرفة الحق. كتب المؤرخ إدوارد جيبون في كتابه المشهور "تاريخ انحطاط الإمبراطورية الرومانية وسقوطها" بأن "نقاء أخلاق المسيحيين الأوائل مع بساطتها وصرامتها كانت أحد خمسة أسباب وراء انتشار المسيحية السريع ونجاحها." ويلاحظ مايكل جرين، عميد كلية القديس يوحنا في نوتنجهام بأن القيامة "كانت هي العقيدة التي حوّلت أتباعاً محبطين لمعلم مصلوب إلى شهود شجعان وشهداء في الكنيسة الأولى. كانت هذه هي العقيدة التي فصلت أتباع يسوع عن اليهود وحوّلتهم إلى مجتمع القيامة. كان بإمكانك أن تسجنهم وتجلدهم وتقتلهم، ولكنك لـم تكن لتقدر أن تجبرهم على إنكار قناعتهم بأنه في اليوم الثالث قام."
وهنالك أيضاً تصرف الرسل الشجاع فور اقتناعهم بقيامة يسوع، وهو الأمر الذي يجعلنا نستبعد وجود الإحتيال والخداع في الموضوع. فلقد أصبحوا شجعاناً بين ليلة وضحاها تقريباً. فبطرس الذي سبق أن أنكر المسيح، وقف يعلن أن يسوع حي بعد قيامته، على الرغم من الخطر الذي كان يتهدده. قامت السلطات باعتقال أتباع يسوع المسيح وضربهم، لكنهم سرعان ما كانوا يرجعون إلى الشارع للتحدث عن يسوع (أعمال 40:5-42). لاحظ أصدقاؤهم مرحهم وفرحهم ولاحظ أعداؤهم شجاعتهم. كما أنهم لـم يبشروا في بلدة مغمورة وإنما في أورشليم. لـم يكن بإمكان أتباع يسوع مواجهة التعذيب والموت ما لـم يكونوا مقتنعين بالقيامة. لقد كان إجماعهم على الرسالة ومسار سلوكهم أمرين مدهشين. وعلى الرغم من أن فرص عدم اتفاق مجموعة واسعة من الناس كبيرة جداً، إلا أنها اتفقت على حقيقة القيامة. ولو أنهم كانوا من المخادعين، فإن من الصعب علينا أن نشرح كيف أن أحداً منهم لـم ينهر تحت الضغط.
يقول الفيلسوف الفرنسي باسكال: "إن الزعم بأن الرسل كانوا أشخاصاً محتالين منافٍ للعقل وسخيف. لكن دعونا نرى النتيجة المنطقية لـهذه التهمة. دعونا نتصور إثني عشر شخصاً يجتمعون بعد موت يسوع المسيح ويتآمرون على القول بأنه قد قام. إن من شأن هذا الزعم أن يشكل تهديداً للسلطتين المدنية والدينية. إن قلب الإنسان ميّال بشكل عجيب للضعف والتغير. تتلاعب به الوعود وتغريه الأمور المادية. ولو أن أحد هؤلاء الرجال استسلم لمثل هذه الإغراءات الجذابة أو رضخ للتهديدات القوية بالسجن والتعذيب، لضاعوا جميعاً."
(  عودة إلى أعلى الصفحة)​ويتعجب مايكل جرين: "كيف تحوّلوا بين ليلة وضحاها تقريبا إلى مجموعة لا تقهر من المتحمسين الذين تحملوا المعارضة والتشكيك والإستهزاء والصعوبات والسجن والموت بشجاعة في ثلاث قارات وهم يبشرون بيسوع وبالقيامة في كل مكان؟"
يصف كاتب مجهول التغييرات التي حصلت في حياة الرسل: "كانوا في يوم الصلب مملوئين حزناً، وفي أول أيام الأسبوع فرحاً وسعادة. كانوا في يوم الصلب يائسين، بينما توجهت قلوبهم باليقين والرجاء في أول أيام الأسبوع. عندما برزت فكرة الصلب لأول مرة، كانوا غير مصدقين وغير قابلين للإقتناع. غير أنهم عندما تأكدوا من حقيقتها، لـم يساورهم الشك بها ثانية. كيف يمكن تفسير مثل هذا التغيير المدهش الذي طرأ على هؤلاء الأشخاص في مثل هذا الوقت القصير؟ لا يمكن لمجرد نقل الجثة من القبر أن تتغيّر أرواحهم وشخصياتهم. وفترة الأيام الثلاثة لا تكفي لظهور أسطورة يمكن أن تحدث فيهم كل هذا التأثير. إن عملية نمو الأسطورة يحتاج إلى زمن طويل. إنها حقيقة سيكولوجية (نفسية) تحتاج إلى شرح وافٍ. فكر بطبيعة شخصيات الرجال والنساء الذين قدموا للعالـم أسمى التعاليم الأخلاقية التي عرفها، والتزموا بالمبادىء التي نادوا بها حتى بشهادة أعدائهم. فكّر في عبثية تصور مجموعة صغيرة من الجبناء المهزومين قابعة في علـيّة في أحد الأيام تتحول إلى جماعة لا يمكن أن يسكتها أي اضطهاد ـ ثـمّ محاولة نسبة هذا التغيير المثير إلى شيء غير مقنع كعملية تلفيق تعيسة يحاولون أن يدسّوها على الناس. هذا أمر لا معنى له."
كتب كينيث سكوت لا توريت: "كان لتأثير القيامة وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ أهمية كبيرة. فقد تحوّلوا من رجال ونساء محبطين يائسين يتحسرون على الأيام التي كانوا يرجون فيها "أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي اسرائيل" إلى مجموعة من الشهود المتحمسين."
ويسأل بول ليتل: "هل هؤلاء الرجال الذين ساعدوا على تحويل التركيب الخلقي للمجتمع كاذبون من الطراز الأول أو مجانين موهومون؟ إن هذين البديلين أكثر صعوبة للتصديق من حقيقة القيامة، ولا يوجد أي دليل مهما صغر لتأييدهما."
لا يمكن قبول أي تفسير لصمود الرسل وثباتهم حتى الموت. تقول الموسوعة البريطانية بأن أرويجن بأن بطرس مات مصلوباً بشكل مقلوب. يصف هربرت وركمان موت بطرس: "وهكذا فإن شخصاً آخر "منطق" بطرس كما تنبأ ربنا، واقتيد عبر طريق أوريل على مقربة من حدائق نيرون إلى تلة الفاتيكان حيث سبق أن واجه الكثيرون من إخوته موتاً قاسياً. ولقد صلب في وضع مقلوب بناءاً على طلبه، لأنه حسب نفسه غير مستحق أن يموت مثل سيده."
كتـب هارولد ماتنجلي: "لقد خـتم الرسولان بطـرس وبـولس شهادتيهمـا بدمهما." وكتب ترتليان بأنه "لا يمكن لإنسان أن يكون مستعداً للموت ما لـم يكن متيقناً من أنه يعرف الحق."
كتب سايمون جرينليف، أستاذ القانون في جامعة هارفارد الذي حاضر سنوات طويلة عن كيفية إنهيار شهادة الشاهد وتقرير ما إذا كان يكذب أم لا: "لا نجد في سجلات الحروب العسكرية مثل هذا الثبات البطولي والصبر والشجاعة التي لا تحجم. لقد كان لديهم كل حافز ممكن لمراجعة أسس إيمانهم والدلائل على الحقائق العظيمة التي أكّدوها."
لقد نجح الرسل في إختبار الموت الذي تعرضوا له لتأكيد صحة ما كانوا يدّعونه. اعتقد أني أستطيع أن أثق بشهادتهم أكثر مما أستطيع أن أثق بشهادة معظم الأشخاص الذي أقابلهم اليوم، الأشخاص الغير مستعدّين أن يتكلفوا مشقة عبور الشارع من أجل ما يؤمنون به، ناهيك عن الموت من أجله.


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل السادس
ما الفائدة من مسيح ميت؟
*​مات كثير من الناس من أجل قضية نبيلة. خذ مثلاً ذلك الطالب الذي أحرق نفسه حتى الموت في سان ديجو احتجاجاً على الحرب الفيتنامية. كما قام بوذيون كثيرون في الستينات بحرق أنفسهم حتى الموت حتى يلفتوا انتباه العالـم إلى منطقة جنوب شرق آسيا.
غير أن مشكلة الرسل هي أن قضيتهم النبيلة ماتت على الصليب. ولقد آمنوا بأن يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر. لـم يعتقدوا أنه يمكن أن يموت. كانوا مقتنعين بأنه هو الذي سيبني ملكوت اللـه ويحكم شعب اسرائيل. إن علينا أن نفهم نظرة اليهود للمسيح المنتظر في زمن المسيح لكي نتمكن من فهم علاقة الرسل بالمسيح وسبب عدم استيعابهم وقبولهم للصلب. 
لقد كانت حياة يسوع وتعاليمه تتناقض تناقضاً هائلاً مع توقعات اليهود حول المسيح المنتظر. فقد كان اليهودي يلقن منذ صغره بأن المسيح سيكون عند مجيئه قائداً حاكماً سياسياً منتصراً، وأنه سيحرر اليهود من نير العبودية والإستعمار ويرد اسرائيل إلى مكانه الطبيعي اللائق به. أمّا فكرة المسيح المتألـم "فكانت غريبة تماماً عن تصورات اليهود المسبقة عن المسيح المنتظر."
يتحدث إي. ف. سكوت عن عهد المسيح: "كانت فترة انفعال وهياج كبيرين. ولقد وجد القادة الدينيون أن من المستحيل كبح جماح الشعب. فقد كان اليهود في كل مكان ينتظرون ظهور المخلّص الموعود. وممّا لا شك فيه أن الأحداث التاريخية التي وقعت مؤخراً ضاعفت من حدة هذه الحالة النفسية من التوقع.
فقد تعدّى الرومان مدة تزيد عن جيل على الحرية اليهودية، ولقد أدّت الإجراءات القمعية التي مارسوها إلى إثارة الروح الوطنية ودفعها إلى حياة أشد شراسة. لقد اتخذ حلم التحرير المعجزي الذي سينفذه المسيح الملك معنى جديداً في ذلك الوقت الحرج، ولكنه لـم يكن في حد ذاته شيئاً جديداً. فنحن نستطيع أن نميز وجود فترة من التوقع المتنامي وراء هذا الهياج الذي نجد له دليلاً في البشائر. 
لقد بقي المسيح الموعود بالنسبة للناس له نفس المكانة التي كانت لدى النبي إشعياء ومعاصريه - ابن داود الذي سيحقق النصر والازدهار للأمة اليهودية. ولا نستطيع ان نشك في ضوء إشارات العهد الجديد في أن التصور المشوق للمسيح المنتظر كان بشكل أساسي تصوراً وطنياً وسياسياً." 
كتب العالـم اليهودي جوزيف كلوسنر: "لـم يتحول المسيح المنتظر تدريجياً إلى حاكم سياسي عظيم فحسب، وإنما إلى رجل ذي صفات أخلاقية متميزة ايضاً."
ويعكس جيكوب جارتينهوس المعتقدات اليهودية السائدة في زمن المسيح بقوله: "لقد انتظر اليهود من المسيح أن يكون ذلك الشخص الذي سيحررهم من الاستبداد الروماني... لقد كان الحلم المسيّاني (المتعلق بالمسيح الموعود) في أساسه حلماً للتحرر الوطني."
تقول الموسوعة اليهودية بأن اليهود "تاقوا إلى المحرر المنتظر من بيت داود، الذي سيحررهم من نير حكم المغتصب البغيض، وينهي الحكم الروماني اللاديني، ويؤسس مكانه مملكة السلام والعدل."
لجأ اليهود في ذلك الوقت إلى حلم المسيح الموعود. وقد شارك الرسل بقية اليهود نفس معتقداتهم. وكما قال ميلر باروز: "لقد كان يسوع مختلفاً عن كل ما توقعه اليهود من ابن داود حتى إن تلاميذه وجدوا أن من المستحيل تقريباً عليهم أن يربطوا فكرة المسيح المنتظر به." ولـهذا لـم يرحب تلاميذه بتصريحاته الجادة بأنه سيصلب (لوقا 22:9)، وكما قال أ. ب. بروس بأنه "كان لديهم أمل في أنه نظر إلى الموقف نظرة أكثر تشاؤماً مما يجب، وأنه سيكتشف أن مخاوفه بلا أساس... فقد كانت فكرة المسيح المصلوب فضيحة وتناقضاً بالنسبة للرسل، وهو نفس الموقف الذي تمسكت به أغلبية الشعب اليهودي بعد أن صعد الرب إلى المجد."
ولقد كان ألفرد إدرشيم الذي حاضر في موضوع الترجمة السبعينية في جامعة أوكسفورد محقاً في قوله بأن "عصر يسوع كان مختلفاً عنه."  يستطيع المرء أن يلمس في العهد الجديد موقف التلاميذ من المسيح: توقعهم من المسيا (المسيح) الحاكم. بعد أن أخبر يسوع تلاميذه بأن عليه أن يذهب إلى أورشليم ليتألـم، طلب إليه يعقوب ويوحنا أن يقطع لهما وعداً بأن يجلس أحدهما عن يمينه والآخر عن شماله في ملكوته (مرقس 32:10-38). أي مسيح كان في مخيلتهم؟ مسيح متألـم مصلوب؟ لا، بل حاكم سياسي. لقد أشار يسوع إلى انهما أساءا فهم ما كان عليه أن يقوم به، لـم يفهما ما كانا يطلبانه. لـم يفهم التلاميذ الإثنا عشر ما عناه يسوع عندما تنبأ بآلامه وصلبه (لوقا 31:18-34). لقد اعتقدوا بسبب خلفيتهم وتربيتهم بأنهم يسيرون في طريق كله مفروش بالورود. ثـم جاء صليب الجلجثة. فتبخرت كل أحلامهم في أن يكون يسوع المسيح هو الموعود. فعادوا إلى بيوتهم خائبين بعد أن ضاعت السنوات التي قضوها معه هباء.
كتب الدكتور جورج إلدون لاد أستاذ العهد الجديد في جامعة فولر اللاهوتية: "وهذا هو أيضاً السبب الذي دعا تلاميذه إلى تركه عندما ألقى القبض عليه. لقد كانت عقولهم متشربة بشكل كامل لفكرة المسيح المنتصر الذي كان دوره أن يخضع أعداءه، حتى أن كل آمالهم التي عقدوها عليه كمسيحهم المنتظر تحطمت عندما رأوه سجيناً عاجزاً من سجناء بيلاطس، ذليلاً نازفاً متألماً يقتاد ويصلب كمجرم عادي. إنها لحقيقة صحيحة بأننا نسمع فقط لما نحن مستعدون لسماعه. لـهذا فإن نبوءات يسوع عن آلامه لـم تلقِ آذاناً صاغية عندهم. لـم يكن التلاميذ، على الرغم من تنبيهاته وتحذيراته لهم، مستعدين للقبول والفهم."
بعد أسابيع قليلة من الصلب، وبالرغم من كل شكوكهم السابقة، رجع التلاميذ إلى أورشليم يعلنون يسوع مخلصاً ورباً ومسيحاً. والتفسير المقبول الوحيد لـهذا التغير موجود في 1 كورنثوس 5:15 "وأنه ظهر لصفا ثـمّ للإثني عشر." أي سبب آخر يمكن أن يدعو التلاميذ المكتئبين إلى أن يخرجوا ويتألموا من أجل مسيح مصلوب؟ لابدّ أنه أظهر نفسه لهم حياً بصورة أكيدة بعد آلامه ببراهين كثيرة مقنعة وأنه كان يظهر لهم على مدى أربعين يوماً" أعمال 3:1. نعم، مات كثيرون من أجل هدف نبيل، لكن هدف الرسل النبيل، يسوع المسيح، مات على الصليب. فقط القيامة وظهور المسيح لتلاميذه اقنعا أتباعه بأنه المسيح المنتظر. ولـم يشهدوا على ذلك بشفاههم وحياتهم فحسب، ولكن بموتهم أيضاً.


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل السابع 
هل سمعت بما حدث لشاول؟*​
جاك، وهو صديق لي ألقى محاضرات في جامعات كثيرة، عند وصله إلى إحدى الجامعات لإلقاء محاضرة، فوجئ بأن الطلاب قد رتّبوا له نقاشاً مفتوحاً مع "ملحد الجامعة." وكان خصمه في هذه الندوة أستاذ فلسفة فصيح بليغ اللسان معادٍ تماماً للمسيحية. فتحدث جاك أولاً وناقش البراهين المختلفة على قيامة يسوع وتجديد الرسول بولس، ثـم أعطى شهادته الشخصية متحدثاً عن الكيفية التي غير بها المسيح حياته أثناء دراسته الجامعية.
وعندما حان دور الأستاذ الجامعي في التحدث، كان عصبياً جداً. لـم يستطع أن يدحض براهين القيامة أو شهادة جاك الشخصية، فلجأ إلى موضوع تحوّل الرسول بولس الجذري إلى المسيحية. فإستخدم المقولة الشائعة بأن "الناس يمكن أن يكونوا غالباً منغمسين نفسياً في ما يحاربونه حتى إن الأمر قد ينتهي بهم إلى احتضانه وتبنّيه." وهنا ابتسم صديقي بلطف وقال "إذاً يستحسن أن تحذر يا سيدي، وإلاّ فإن من المحتمل أن تصبح مسيحياً مؤمناً."
إن إحدى أعظم الشهادات المؤثرة في صالح المسيحية هي تحوّل شاول الطرسوسي، الذي كان الدّ أعداء المسيحية، إلى الرسول بولس. كان شاول عبرانياً متعصباً وقائداً دينياً. وقد أتاحت له نشأته في طرسوس فرصة الإطلاع على أكثر المعارف تقدماً في عصره. وكانت طرسوس مدينة جامعية مشهورة بفلاسفتها الرواقيين وحضارتها الرواقية. وقد امتدح سترابو العالـم الجغرافي اليوناني هذه المدينة لاهتمامها بالتعليم والفلسفة.
تمتع بولس كوالده بالجنسية الرومانية. وكان ذلك امتيازاً كبيراً. وكان ضليعاً في الثقافة والفكر الإغريقيين. ولقد أظهر تمكناً عظيماً من اللغة اليونانية والمهارة الجدلية. واستشهد بأشعار شعراء وفلاسفة غير ذائعي الصيت:
أعمال 28:17 - "لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، (إبيموينديس) كما قال بعض شعرائكم أيضاً لأننا أيضاً ذريته." (أريطس، كلنتش). 1 كورنثوس 33:15 - "لا تـضلّوا. فـإن المعـاشـرات الـرديـة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة" (ميناندر).
تيطس 12:1 - "قال واحد منهم وهو نبيّ لهم خاص: الكريتيون دائماً كذابون
وحوش ردية، بطون بطالة." (إيبيمينديس). كانت تربية بولس يهودية تلـقّاها على أيدي الفريسيين ذوي العقائد الصارمة. أُرسل في سن الرابعة عشرة ليدرس على يدي غمالائيل أحد أعظم معلمي عصره، وهو أيضاً حفيد هيليل. ولقد أكد بولس أنه لـم يكن فريسياً فحسب، وانما كان ابن فريسي أيضاً. (أعمال 6:23). كان في وسعه أن يفاخر: "وكنت أتقدم في الديانة اليهودية على كثيرين من أترابي من أبناء جنسي إذ كنت أوفر غيرة في تقليد آبائي." (غلاطية 14:1).
إذا أراد المرء أن يفهم تحوّل بولس وتجديده، فإنه من الضروري أن يعرف سبب معاداته الشديدة للمسيحية، ألا وهو إخلاصه للناموس اليهودي الذي أشعل فيه ضيقه الشديد من المسيح والكنيسة الأولى.
كتب جاك دوبون "لـم يكن ما أثار غضب بولس على الرسالة المسيحية تأكيدها على أن يسوع هو المسيح (ولكن)... إعطاء يسوع دوراً خلاصياً سلب الناموس اليهودي من كل قيمته في قصد الخلاص.. كان (بولس) معادياً عنيداً للإيمان المسيحي بسبب الأهمية التي عزاها للناموس كطريق للخلاص."
تقول الموسوعة البريطانية بأن هذه الطائفة الجديدة من اليهودية التي تدعو نفسها مسيحية حطمت جوهر تربية بولس اليهودية ودراساته التي تلقّاها على أيدي المعلمين اليهود. ولـهذا فقد أصبح القضاء على هذه الطائفة رغبة محمومة لديه (غلاطية 13:1). وهكذا بدأ ملاحقته "لجماعة الناصريين" حتى الموت (أعمال 9:26-11). "وكان يسطو على الكنيسة" (أعمال 3:8). وانطلق إلى دمشق حاملاً معه وثائق تخوله القبض على أتباع يسوع وتقديمهم للمحاكمة. ثـمّ حدث شيء له. "أمّا شاول فكان لـم يزل ينفث تهدّداً وقتلاً على تلاميذ الرب. فتقدم إلى رئيس الكهنة، وطلب منه رسائل إلى دمشق إلى الجماعات حتى إذا وجد أناساً من الطريق رجالاً أو نساءً يسوقهم موثوقين إلى أورشليم. وفي ذهابه حدث أنه اقترب إلى دمشق، فبغتةً أبرق حوله نور من السماء. فسقط على الأرض وسمع صوتاً قائلاً له: شاول شاول. لماذا تضطهدني؟ فقال من أنت يا سيد؟ فقال الرب: أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. فقال وهو مرتعد ومتحير: يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ فقال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل. وأمّا الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً. فنهض شاول عن الأرض، وكان وهو مفتوح العينين لا يبصر أحداً. فاقتادوه بيده وأدخلوه إلى دمشق وكان ثلاثة أيام لا يبصر فلم يأكل ولـم يشرب.
وكان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيّا. فقال له الرب في رؤيا: يا حنانيّا. فقال: هأنذا يا رب. فقال له الرب: قم واذهب إلى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلاً طرسوسياً اسمه شاول، لانه هوذا يصلي. وقد رأى في رؤيا رجلاً اسمه حنانيا داخلاً وواضعاً يده عليه لكي يبصر." أعمال 1:9-12.
ونستطيع أن نرى هنا سبب خشية المسيحيين لبولس. "فأجاب حنانيا: يا رب، قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقدّيسيك في أورشليم. وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة أن يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك. فقال له الرب: اذهب، لأن هذا لي إناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني اسرائيل. لأني سأريهِ كم ينبغي ان يتألـم من أجل اسمي. فمضى حنانيا ودخل البيت ووضع عليه يديه وقال: أيها الأخ شاول، قد أرسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر وتمتلىء من الروح القدس. فللوقت وقع من عينيه شيء كأنه قشور فأبصر في الحال وقام واعتمد. وتناول طعاماً فتقوّى. وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق أياماً" (أعمال 13:9-19). قال بولس: "أما رأيت يسوع المسيح ربنّا؟" 1كورنثوس 1:9. لقد قارن ظهور المسيح له بظهوراته للرسل بعد القيامة. "وآخر الكل كأنه للـسّقط ظهر لي أنا" (1كورنثوس 8:15). 
لـم ير بولس يسوع فقط، بل إنه رآه بطريقة لا تقاوم. ولـم يناد بالبشارة طوعاً واختياراً وانما اضطراراً. "لأنه إن كنت أبشر فليس لي فخر، إذ الضرورة موضوعة علي" (1 كورنثوس 16:9).
لاحظ ان مقابلة بولس مع يسوع وتحوّله الذي تلا كان فجأة ودون توقع. "فحدث لي وأنا ذاهب ومتقّرب الى دمشق أنه نحو نصف النهار بغتة أبرق حولي من السماء نور عظيم" أعمال 6:22. لـم تكن لدى بولس أية فكرة عن هوية هذا الشخص السماوي. وعندما أعلن أنه يسوع الناصري أخذ بولس يرتجف مندهشاً.
( إلى أعلى الصفحة )​ربما لا نعرف كل التفاصيل والأحداث المتلاحقة أو العوامل النفسية المتعلقة بما حدث لبولس على طريق دمشق، ولكننا نعلـم شيئاً واحداً، وهو أنه غيّر كل ناحية من نواحي حياته بشكل جذري.
*أولاً،* لقد تغيرت شخصيته تغييراً أساسياً. تصفه الموسوعة البريطانية قبل تحوّله وتجديده على أنه غير متسامح وحاقد ومضطهد ومتعصب دينياً ـ معتدّ بنفسه ومزاجي. ويوصف بعد تجديده كرجل صبور مُضَحٍ له قدرة على التحمل. يقول كينيث سكوت لاتوريت: "غير ان الذي أعاد تشكيل حياة بولس ونزع منه مزاجه العُصابي، وخرج به من دائرة خمول الذكر الى دائرة الشهرة والتأثير الدائم، اختبار ديني عميق وثوري." 
*ثانياً،* تغيرت علاقة بولس مع أتباع يسوع "وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق أياماً، (أعمال 19:9) وعندما ذهب الى الرسل أخذ "يمين الشركة."
*ثالثاً،* تغيرت رسالة بولس. وعلى الرغم من احتفاظه بحبه لميراثه اليهودي فقد تحول من معاد لدود للإيمان المسيحي الى زعيم المدافعين عنه وأنصاره. "وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح أن هذا هو ابن اللـه" أعمال 20:9. لقد تغيّرت قناعاته الفكرية. فقد أجبره اختباره على الإعتراف بأن يسوع هو المسيح، مناقضاً بذلك أفكار الفريسيين عن المسيح تناقضاً مباشراً. لقد عنى تصوره الجديد عن المسيح ثورة شاملة في فكره. لاحظ جاك دوبون بدقة أنه بعد أن "أنكر بكل حماس وانفعال بأنه يمكن لرجل مصلوب أن يكون المسيح المنتظر، أخذ يعترف بأنه المسيح حقاً، وأعاد نتيجة لذلك التفكير والنظر في كل أفكاره السابقة عن المسيح."
وأصبح بإمكانه الآن أن يفهم أن موت المسيح على الصليب، الذي بدا له لعنة من اللـه ونهاية مستهجنة مؤسفة لحياة أي إنسان، هو الطريقة التي اختارها اللـه ليصالح بها الناس لنفسه من خلال المسيح. أخذ يدرك بأن المسيح أصبح لعنة من أجلنا من خلال الصلب (غلاطية 13:3) "لأنه جُعِل خطية لأجلنا" (2 كورنثوس 21:5). وبدلاً من أن يكون موت المسيح على الصليب هزيمة فقد نظر اليه على أنه انتصار عظيم توجته القيامة. لـم يعد الصليب حجر عثرة، ولكنه أصبح جوهر الفداء الإلهي. ويمكن تلخيص كرازة بولس على انها إيضاح ضرورة تألـم المسيح وقيامته من الأموات وتقديم البراهين على ذلك. "موضحاً ومبيّناً أنه كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألـم ويقوم من الأموات. وأن هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي أنا أنادي لكم به." أعمال 3:17.
رابعاً، تغيّرت مهمة بولس. تحول من مبغض للأمم الى مرسل لـهم. تغير من يهودي متعصب الى مبشر للأمم. كان بولس، كيهودي وفريسي، يحتقر الأمم وينظر اليهم على أنهم أقل شأناً من شعب اللـه المختار. لقد حوله اختبار دمشق الى رسول مكرّس مخلص، وأصبح هدف حياته مساعدة الأمميين. فقد رأى بولس في المسيح الذي ظهر له، مخلصاً لكل الناس. فتحول من فريسي تقليدي مهمته الحفاظ على القوانين اليهودية الصارمة الى داعية الى هذه الطائفة الثورية المسمّاة بالمسيحية والتي عارضها بعنف شديد. كان التغيير الذي طرأ على حياته كبيراً حتى "بُهتَ جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون وقالوا: أليس هذا هو الذي أهلك في أورشليم الذين يدعون بهذا الإسم، وقد جاء الى هنا ليسوقهم موثقين الى رؤساء الكهنة" (أعمال 21:9). يقول المؤرخ فيليب سكاف: "لـم يكن تجديد بولس نقطة تحول في تاريخه الشخصي فحسب، ولكنه كان أيضاً عهداً جديداً مهماً في تاريخ الكنيسة الرسولية، وبالتالي في تاريخ البشرية. لقد كان اكثر حدث مثمر منذ معجزة يوم الخمسين، وأدى الى انتصار المسيحية الكامل." جلست الى جانب أحد التلاميذ أثناء فترة الغداء في جامعة هيوستن. قال خلال نقاشنا حول موضوع المسيحية، بأنه لا يوجد أي دليل تاريخي على المسيحية أو المسيح. كان الطالب متخصصاً في التاريخ. ولاحظت أن أحد كتبه يتناول موضوع التاريخ الروماني. أشار الطالب بأن كتابه يحتوي على فصل حول الرسول بولس والمسيحية. وقال أنه، وبعد قراءة ذلك الفصل، لفت انتباهه أن الفصل بدأ بوصف لشاول الطرسوسي وانتهى بوصف حياة الرسول بولس. ولاحظ أيضاً بأن ما حدث بين المرحلتين غير واضح أو مفهوم. ففتحت الكتاب المقدس على سفر أعمال الرسل، الذي يتحدث عمّا حدث بعد قيامة السيد المسيح وظهوره لبولس، وعندها أدرك ذلك الطالب بأن هذا هو أكثر تفسير منطقي للتغير الذي حصل في حياة بولس. وقبل الطالب فيما بعد يسوع مخلصاً شخصياً له. كتب الياس أندروز: "لقد وجد كثيرون في التحوّل الجذري الذي حدث لفريسي الفريسيين، أعظم دليل مقنع على صحة الديانة التي اعتنقها وقوّتها، وعلى القيمة المطلقة لشخص المسيح ومكانته." كتب آرتشيبولد، وهو أستاذ في جامعة أبردين عن بولس: "تبدو إنجازات الإسكندر الكبير ونابليون الى جانب إنجازات بولس باهتة في اهميتها." يقول كليمنت بأن بولس قيّد بالأغلال سبع مرات، وبشر بالإنجيل في الشرق والغرب، وغطّى كل الغرب، ومات شهيداً على ايدي الحكام."
اكد بولس مراراً وتكراراً بأن يسوع الحي المقام غيّر حياته. لقد اقتنع بقوة بقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات حتى أنه مات أيضاً شهيداً من أجل معتقداته. قرر استاذان جامعيان في جامعة أوكسفورد، وهما جلبرت وست واللورد ليتلتون، أن يحطما اساس الإيمان المسيحي. أراد وست أن يبرهن أن قيامة يسوع فكرة خاطئة، وأراد ليتلتون أن يثبت أن بولس لـم يتحول الى المسيحية قط. لكن أبحاث كلا الأستاذين انتهت الى نتائج معاكسة، واصبح الإثنان من أتباع يسوع المتحمسين. كتب اللورد ليتلتون: "إن دراسة وافية لتحوّل القديس بولس ورسوليته كافية وحدها للبرهنة على صحة الوحي الإلـهي للمسيحية." وقد خلص الى الإستنتاج بأنه إذا كانت خمس وعشرون سنة التي قضاها بولس من المعاناة وخدمة المسيح حقيقة، فإن تحوّل بولس حقيقي، لأن كل شيء فعله بدأ بتغير مفاجىء. وإذا كان تحوّله أو تجديده حقيقياً، فإن معنى ذلك أن يسوع قام من بين الأموات، لأنه نسب كل ما كان وما فعله الى رؤيته للمسيح المقام.


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل الثامن
هل يمكن أن يرى تقيّك فساداً؟ 
*​
سألني أحد الطلبة في جامعة أوروغواي: "لماذا لا تستطيع يا أستاذ ماكدويل دحض المسيحية وتفنيدها؟" فأجبته، "لسبب بسيط، وهو أني عاجز عن إيجاد تفسير مقنع لحدث تاريخي، وهو قيامة يسوع المسيح." بعد أن أمضيت أكثر من سبعمائة ساعة في دراسة هذا الموضوع والتحقيق الكامل في أسسه، توصلت الى نتيجة أنه إمّا أن تكون قيامة يسوع إحدى أكثر الخدع الشريرة الخبيثة التي انطلت على الناس أو أنها أهم حقيقة تاريخية.
موضوع قيامة يسوع يُخرج هذا السؤال "هل المسيحية صحيحة!" من دائرة الفلسفة لتجعل منه سؤالاً تاريخياً. هل تملك المسيحية أساساً تاريخياً مقبولاً؟ هل يوجد لدينا دليل كافٍ يسوّغ الإيمان بالقيامة؟
هذه هي بعض الحقائق المعلقة بالقيامة: يسوع الناصري، نبي يهودي زعم أنه المسيح الذي تنبأت عنه الأسفار اليهودية، قبض عليه وأدين كمجرم سياسي وصلب. وبعد ثلاثة ايام من دفنه ذهبت بعض النسوة الى قبره فوجدن أن جثته اختفت. زعم تلاميذه ان اللـه أقامه من بين الأموات وأنه ظهر لـهم عدة مرات قبل صعوده الى السماء.
هذه هي القاعدة التي انتشرت منها المسيحية عبر الإمبراطورية الرومانية، واستمرت في إحداث تأثير كبير على مر القرون.

*فهل حدثت القيامة حقاً؟
*
*دفن يسوع
*لفّ جسد يسوع، حسب عادات الدفن اليهودية، بحوالي 45 كيلوغراماً من الحنوط المعطر الممزوج من مواد مختلفة صمغية وضعت بين طيات الكفن حول جثته. وبعد ان وضعت الجثة في قبر صخري قوي، دحرج باب حجري ضخم جداً يزن حوالي طنين بواسطة روافع ليسد باب القبر. وقد وضع حراس رومانيون منضبطون لحراسة القبر. وكان الخوف من العقاب "يدفعهم إلى الإهتمام الكامل بواجباتهم دون أي تقصير، خاصة في ساعات المناوبة الليلية."
شمع هؤلاء الحراس القبر بالختم الروماني الذي يدل على القوة والسلطة الرومانية. وكان القصد من وراء التشميع منع عمليات التخريب والسطو. وهذا يعني أن كل شخص يحاول دحرجة الحجر عن مدخل القبر يعتبر متعدياً على القانون الروماني عند قيامه بكسر الشمع ويستحق الموت. لكن القبر كان فارغاً. 

*القبر الفارغ
*قال أتباع يسوع انه قام من بين الأموات. وذكروا انه ظهر لـهم خلال فترة أربعين يوماً. "أراهم أيضا نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة" وفي بعض الترجمات "براهين مقنعة" أو "براهين أكيدة." (أعمال3:1) قال الرسول بولس بأن يسوع ظهر لأكثر من 500 شخص من أتباعه مرة واحدة، وأن معظم هؤلاء ما زالوا أحياء وبإمكانهم تأكيد ما كتبه بولس.
يقول أ. م. رامزي: "أؤمن بالقيامة، وأحد الأسباب التي تدعوني الى ذلك هو وجود سلسلة من الحقائق لا يمكن تفسيرها بدون القيامة." أصبح موضوع القبر الفارغ "أشهر من أن ينكر." يقول بول ألثيوس بأنه "كان من المستحيل الإيمان بالقيامة بين الناس في القدس ليوم واحد او لساعة واحدة لو لـم يتحقق جميع المهتمين من حقيقة فراغ القبر."
ويستنتج بولس ل. مايير: "إذا قمنا بتقويم الأدلة بعناية وموضوعية، فإن من المبرر، حسب قواعد البحث التاريخي، ان نستنتج بان القبر الذي دفن فيه يسوع كان فارغاً فعلاً في صباح أول فصح. ولـم يكتشف حتى الآن اي دليل من أية مصادر أدبية أو النقوش أو علـم الآثار يمكن ان يدحض هذه الحقيقة."
كيف يمكننا أن نفسر حقيقة القبر الفارغ؟ هل يمكن أن يُعزى ذلك لسبب طبيعي؟ يؤمن المسيحيون، بناء على أدلة تاريخية قاطعة، بأن يسوع قام في الجسد في زمان ومكان معينين بقوة اللـه غير الطبيعة. قد تكون هنالك صعوبات كبيرة أمام الإيمان بها، لكن المشاكل المتضمنة في عدم الإيمان بها تضع امامنا صعوبات اكبر.
كان للموقف عند القبر بعد القيامة دلالة هامة. فقد كسر الختم الروماني، وكان العقاب الطبيعي لذلك هو ان يصلب الذين قاموا بذلك بشكل مقلوب. ولقد تم رفع الحجر وتم إبعاده ليس عن المدخل فحسب: وإنما عن منطقة القبر، فكأنه رُفِعَ وحمُلَ بعيداً. لاذت وحدة الحرس بالهرب. يذكر لنا جوستين في كتابه "دايجست" ثـمانية عشرة جريمة يمكن أن تعاقب عليها وحدة الحرس بالموت. وتشمل النوم أثناء الحراسة أو ترك موقع الحراسة.
جاءت النساء ووجدن القبر فارغاً، فأصبن بالذعر ورجعن وأخبرن الرجال. هرع بطرس ويوحنا الى القبر، فسبقه يوحنا، لكنه لـم يدخل القبر. نظر الى الداخل، ولـم ير غير الأكفان الفارغة لقد اخترقها جسد المسيح وخرج الى وجود جديد. وعليك أن تعترف بأن أمراً كهذا سيجعلك مؤمناً، ولو مؤقتاً على الأقل. 

إن النظريات التي قدمت لتفسير القيامة باسباب طبيعية نظريات ضعيفة، وهي في الواقع تساعدنا على بناء ثقتنا على حقيقة القيامة.

*هل كان قبرا آخر؟
*تفترض نظرية اقترحها كيرسوب ليك بأن النساء اللواتي أبلغن عن الجثة المفقودة ذهبن خطأ الى قبر آخر. وإذا كان الأمر صحيحاً، فلا بدّ أن التلاميذ الذين انطلقوا للتحقق من أقوال النساء ذهبوا الى هذا القبر الاخر ايضاً. غير أننا نستطيع التأكد من أن السلطات اليهودية التي طالبت بوضع حراسة رومانية على القبر لمنع سرقة الجثة، لا يمكن ان تخطىء فيما يتعلق بموقعه.
وينطبق نفس الأمر على الحراس الرومانيين، لأنهم كانوا موجودين في الموقع. لو كانت المسألة مسألة قبر آخر لسارعت السلطات اليهودية الى إبراز جسده من القبر الصحيح، لإسكات أية شائعة عن القيامة بشكل فعّال وإلى الأبد.
تزعم محاولة أخرى بأن ظهورات يسوع بعد القيامة كانت إمّا أوهاما أو هلوسات. ولا تتفق هذه النظرية مع المبادىء النفسية التي تحكم ظهور الهلوسات، أو مع الوضع التاريخي أو حالة الرسل العقلية. أين كانت الجثة الحقيقية إذاً، ولماذا لـم تبرز؟

*نظرية الإغماء
*تقول نظرية الإغماء التي أشاعها فينتوريني قبل عدة قرون، وما زال بعضهم يشير اليها اليوم، بأن يسوع لـم يمت فعلاً، وإنما أغمي عليه من شدة الإعياء وفقدان الدم. واعتقد الجميع أنه مات. لكنه انتعش فيما بعد، فظن التلاميذ ان ذلك قيامة.
وقد قضى المفكر المتشكك ديفيد فريدريك شتراوس ـ الذي لا يؤمن نفسه بالقيامة ـ على كل رأي بأن يسوع عاد من حالة إغماء: "من المستحيل على إنسان سُرِقَ وهو نصف ميت من القبر، زحف في الليل ضعيفاً مريضاً محتاجاً لعناية طبية وتضميد لجراحة وتقوية واهتمام، واستسلم لآلامه أن يعطي التلاميذ انطباعاً بأنه غلب الموت والقبر، وأنه رئيس الحياة.. انطباعاً يشكل اساساً لخدمتهم في المستقبل. لقد كان من شأن مثل هذا الإنتعاش من الإغماء أن يضعف التأثير الذي تركه فيهم في الحياة وفي الموت يقدمه لـهم بصوت رثائي حزين. لكن هذا الإنطباع لن يكون قادراً بأي شكل من الأشكال على تحويل حزنهم الى حماس وأن يسمو باحترامهم له الى مرتبة العبادة."

*الجثة المسروقة؟ 
*تقول نظرية أخرى بأن الجثة سرقت أثناء نوم الحرس.
إن حزن التلاميذ وجبنهم يدحضان بشدة إحتمال تحولـهم المفاجىء الى هذه الدرجة من الشجاعة والجرأة بحيث يواجهون مفرزة من الجنود عند القبر ويسرقون الجثة. لـم يكونوا في حالة نفسية تسمح لـهم بمحاولة شيء من هذا القبيل.
علق جي. ن. د. أندرسون عميد كلية الحقوق في جامعة لندن، ورئيس قسم القانون الشرقي في كلية الدراسات الشرقية والإفريقية ومدير معهد الدراسات القانونية المتقدمة في جامعة لندن على فكرة سرقة التلاميذ لجثة يسوع بقوله: "سيكون هذا العمل مناقضاً تماماً لكل ما نعرفه عنهم: عن تعليمهم الأخلاقي، ونوعية حياتهم وثباتهم أمام الإضطهاد والمعاناة. كما أن ذلك لا يفسر شيئاً من تحوّلـهم المثير من مجموعة من الهاربين المحبطين واهني العزيمة الى شهود لا يمكن لأية معارضة أن تكم أفواههم."
إن النظرية القائلة بأن السلطات اليهودية او الرومانية قامت بتغيير موضع جثة يسوع ليست تفسيراً اكثر معقولية للقبر الفارغ من سرقة التلاميذ لـها. لو كانت الجثة موجودة تحت تصرف السلطات أو أنهم عرفوا مكانها، فلماذا لـم يبينوا أنهم أخذوها عندما كرز التلاميذ بقيامة يسوع في اورشليم؟
وإذا كانوا قد فعلوا ذلك، فلماذا لـم يحددوا المكان الذي توجد فيه الجثة؟ لـِمَ لـم يخرجوا الجثة ويضعوها على عربة لتعبر في وسط أورشليم ليراها كل الناس؟ لقد كان من شأن هذا الإجراء أن يحطم المسيحية في مهدها.
يعلق الدكتور جون وارويك مونتغمري: "إنه لأمر يتجاوز حدود العقل والتصديق بأن يقال بأن المسيحيين الأوائل تمكنوا من تاليف مثل هذه الرواية ونشرها بين أشخاص كان في مقدورهم دحضها بمجرد إبرازهم جثة يسوع."

*برهان القيامة
*يقول الأستاذ ثوماس آرنولد رئيس جامعة رجبي منذ 14 عاماً، ومؤلف "تاريخ روما" الذي يقع في ثلاث مجلدات، وأستاذ درس التاريخ الحديث في جامعة أوكسفورد، وهو مطلع تماماً على قيمة الدليل في تقرير الحقائق التاريخية: "اعتدت لسنوات طويلة دراسة تواريخ العصور الأخرى ودراسة الأدلة التي قدمها الأشخاص الذين كتبوا عنها وتقويم هذه الأدلة. وأنا متيقن بأنه لا توجد حقيقة في تاريخ الجنس البشري برهنت بأدلة مختلفة أفضل وأوفى من تلك الآية التي أعطانا إياها اللـه بأن المسيح مات وقام ثانية من بين الأموات، وهذه حقيقة لا بدّ ان يقبلها كل باحث منصف."
يقول العالـم الإنجليزي بروك فوس ويسكوت: "إذا أخذنا الأدلة مجتمعة، فليس من المبالغة القول بأنه لا توجد حادثة تاريخية مدعومة ببراهين أفضل وأكثر تنوعا من قيامة المسيح. ولا يوجد اي نقص أو عيب في الأدلة المقدمة عليها سوى الإفتراض المسبق بعدم صحتها."
الدكتور سايمون جرينليف أحد أعظم العقول القانونية في هذا القرن. وكان استاذ القانون الملكي في جامعة هارفارد. كتب عنه هـ. و. هـ. نوتس في "قاموس سير الأعلام الأمريكيين": "يعود الفضل في ارتقاء كلية حقوق هارفارد الى مكانتها البارزة بين كليات الحقوق في الولايات الأمريكية لجهود سبوري (استاذ الحقوق السابق) وجرينليف." ألف جرينليف أثناء تقلده منصب أستاذ القانون في جامعة هارفارد مجلداً شرح فيه القيمة القانونية لشهادة الرسل بقيامة المسيح. وقد لاحظ بأنه كان يستحيل على الرسل "أن يثابروا على تأكيد الحقائق التي رووها لو لـم يكن يسوع قد قام فعلاً من بين الأموات، ويعرفوا ذلك كحقيقة مؤكدة كأية حقيقة أخرى." وخلص جرينليف الى القول بأن قيامة يسوع كانت أحد أفضل الحوادث التاريخية توثقياً حسب قوانين الأدلة الشرعية المعمول بها في محاكم العدل. شرع محام أخر، واسمه فرانك موريسون، في دحض الأدلة على القيامة. اعتقد بأن حياة يسوع كانت إحدى أفضل السير التي عرفها التاريخ. لكن بالنسبة للقيامة، فقد اعتقد ان احدهم دسّ هذه الأسطورة في قصة يسوع. فعزم على أن يكتب سجلاً للحوادث التي حصلت في أواخر الأيام التي عاشها يسوع على الأرض. وقرر سلفاً أن ينبذ فكرة القيامة، واعتقد بأن منهجاً عقلياً ذكياً سيسفر عن إسقاط القيامة من الحساب. غير أنه اضطر، وهو يتعامل مع الحقائق بخلفيته وتدربيه القانونيين، الى تغيير قناعاته. وكتب أخيراً كتاباً من اكثر الكتب مبيعاً بعنوان "من دحرج الحجر؟" وكان عنوان أول فصل "السفر الذي رفض ان يُكتب." وتتعامل بقية الفصول بشكل حاسم مع أدلة قيامة يسوع.
يقول جورج إلدون لاد، "إن التفسير المعقول الوحيد لـهذه الحقائق التاريخية هو ان اللـه اقام يسوع جسدياً." يستطيع المؤمن بيسوع المسيح ان يثق ثقة كاملة، كما كان الأمر مع المسيحيين الأوائل، بأن إيمانه مبني لا على خرافة أو أسطورة، وإنما على الحقيقة التاريخية المتينة للمسيح المقام والقبر الفارغ.
غير ان أهم نقطة هي أنه يمكن لكل مؤمن ان يختبر قوة المسيح المقام في حياته اليوم. يستطيع اولاً ان يتيقن من ان خطاياه مغفورة. ويستطيع ثانياً أن يتأكد من حصوله على الحياة الأبدية وقيامته شخصياً من القبر. ويستطيع ثالثاً أن يتحرر من حياة فارغة بلا معنى ويتحول الى خليقة جديدة في يسوع المسيح.
ما هو تقويمك للموقف، وما هو قرارك؟ ما رأيك في القبر الفارغ؟ بعد ان قام اللورد دارلينغ رئيس قضاة إنجلترا سابقاً بفحص الأدلة من وجهة قضائية قال: "هناك ادلة قاطعة، إيجابية وسلبية، حقيقية وظرفية، بحيث لا يمكن لأية محكمة عاقلة في العالـم إلاّ بأن تصدر حكماً بأن قصة القيامة حقيقة."
 
http://www.lifeagape.org/arabicjordan/Carp/carp7.htm​


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل التاسع
فليتفضل المسيح الحقيقي بالوقوف!*​ 
كان ليسوع المسيح وثائق اعتماد مختلفة لإثبات إعلانه بأنه المسيح المنتظر، ابن اللـه. وسأبحث في هذا الفصل إحدى هذه الوثائق التي يجري غالباً إغفالـها. وتتعلق بإحدى أعمق الحقائق، ألا وهي تحقق النبوءات في حياته.
استشهد يسوع مراراً وتكراراً بنبوءات العهد القديم لإقامة الحجة على مزاعمه بأنه المسيح المنتظر. تقول كلمة اللـه في غلاطية 4:4 "ولكن لمّا جاء ملء الزمان أرسل اللـه ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس." نجد هنا دليلاً على النبوءات التي تمت وتحققت في يسوع المسيح." ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لـهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب" لوقا 27:24. قال يسوع لهم: "هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لا بدّ أن يتمّ جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" (لوقا 44:24). قال "لأنكم لو كنتم تصدّقون موسى لكنتم تصدّقونني لأنه هو كتب عني" (يوحنا 46:5). وقال "ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي" (يوحنا 56:8). وقد ركز الرسل، كتّاب العهد الجديد، على تحقيق النبوءات لإثبات مزاعم يسوع بأنه ابن اللـه والمخلص والمسيح. "وامّا اللـه فما سبق وانبأ به بأفواه جميع أنبيائه أن يتألـم المسيح قد تممه هكذا" (أعمال 18:3). "فدخل بولس اليهم حسب عادته وكان يحاجّهم ثلاثة سبوت من الكتب موضحاً ومبيناً أنه كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألـم ويقوم من بين الأموات. وأن هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي أنا انادي لكم به" (أعمال 2:17-3). 
"فإنني سلّمت اليكم في الأول مـا قبلته انا ايضاً ان المسيـح مـات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دفن وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب." (1 كورنثوس 3:15-4).
توجد في العهد القديم ستون نبوءة رئيسية وحوالي مائتان وسبعون نبوءة فرعية مختصة بالمسيح المنتظر، تحققت كلها في شخص واحد وهو يسوع المسيح. ومن المفيد أن ننظر الى كل هذه النبوءات المتحققة في المسيح "كعنوان" له. ربما لـم تلحظ أهمية التفاصيل المتعلقة باسمك وعنوانك، غير أن هذه التفاصيل هي التي تميزك عن بلايين البشر الذين يسكنون هذا الكوكب.

*عنوان في التاريخ 
*ولقد كتب اللـه "عنواناً" في التاريخ اكثر تفصيلاً ليميّز ابنه، المسيح المنتظر، مخلص الجنس البشري، عن أي شخص آخر عاش في التاريخ سواء كان في الماضي أو الحاضر أو المستقبل. ويمكننا أن نجد تفصيلات هذا العنوان في العهد القديم الذي كتب على مدى فترة تزيد عن ألف سنة. يحتوي العهد القديم على أكثر من ثلاثـمائة إشارة حول مجيئه. وإذا استخدمنا علـم الإحتمالات، فإن فرصة إتمام ثـماني وأربعين منها على شخص واحد هي 1 من 10 أس 157.
ومما يزيد من صعوبة مهمة مطابقة العنوان الذي وضعه اللـه لشخص واحد هو أن كل النبوءات المتعلقة بالمسيح المنتظر قد قيلت قبل ما لا يقل عن اربعمائة عام من الموعد المعين لمجيئه. ربما لا يوافق البعض على هذا فيقولون بأن هذه النبوءات كتبت بعد زمن المسيح ولفّقت لتتفق مع حياته. وقد تبدو هذه الفكرة معقولة الى ان ندرك أن الترجمة السبعينية اي الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم العبري قد تمت ما بين 150-200 ق. م. تظهر هذه الترجمة اليونانية أنه كانت هنالك فجوة مائتي عام على الأقل بين النبوءات المسجّلة وتحققها في المسيح.
من المؤكد ان اللـه كتب "عنواناً" في التاريخ لا يمكن أن يحققه إلاّ المسيح. لقد ادعى حوالي اربعون شخصاً انهم المسيح المنتظر من اصل يهودي. ولكن واحداً فقط استشهد بالنبوءات التي تحققت فيه لإثبات مزاعمه. وقد كان لديه من اوراق الإعتماد والبراهين ما يدعم هذه المزاعم. 
ما هي بعض هذه التفاصيل؟ وما هي بعض الحوادث التي كان لا بدّ ان تسبق ظهور ابن اللـه وتتزامن معه؟
علينا ان نرجع أولاً الى سفر التكوين 15:3 حيث نجد أول نبوة عن المسيح المنتظر. يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن شخص وحيد "يولد من نسل المرأة" - بينما الآخرون مولودون من نسل آدم. نجد هنا أن نسل المرأة سيأتي الى العالـم ويبطل أعمال الشيطان (يسحق رأس الحية).
نجد في الإصحاحين التاسع والعاشر من سفر التكوين بأن اللـه قد ضيّق هذا العنوان وزاده تحديداً. كان لنوح ثلاثة أبناء: سام ويافث وحام. ويمكننا اليوم ان نرجع أصل كل أمم الأرض الى هؤلاء الرجال الثلاثة. لكن اللـه استثنى ثلثيهما من نسب المسيح. فقد قرر أن المسيح سيأتي من ذرية سام.
ثمّ نجد ان اللـه الذي استمر يعمل عبر التاريخ يختار رجلاً من أور الكلدانيين يدعى ابراهيم. وقد اصبح اللـه اكثر تحديداً في وعده بأن المسيح سيكون أحد أحفاده. وقال اللـه بأن كل قبائل الأرض وأممها ستتبارك من خلال ابراهيم. كان لابراهيم ابنان: اسحق واسماعيل. غير ان كثيرين من نسل ابراهيم لـم يُشملوا بالوعد عندما اختار اللـه ابنه الثاني اسحق.
كان لاسحق ولدان: يعقوب وعيسو، فاختار اللـه نسل يعقوب. وكان ليعقوب إثنا عشر ولداً جاء منهم اسباط اسرائيل الإثنا عشر، لكن اللـه اختار سبط يهوذا ليأتي المسيح من نسله مستثنياً بذلك بقية الأسباط. ومن بين سبط يهوذا، وقع الإختيار الإلـهي على نسل يسّى. ويستطيع المرء هنا ان يرى تعاظم فكرة الإحتمالات.
كان ليسّى ثـمانية أولاد. لكننا نجد في 2صموئيل 12:7-16 وإرميا 5:23 بأن اللـه استثنى سبعة أثـمان نسل يسّى من نسب المسيح. فنحن نقرأ بأن رجل اللـه هذا لن يكون فقط من نسل المرأة، وذرية سام، ومن الأمة اليهودية، ومن ذرية اسحق ويعقوب وسبط يهوذا، ولكنه سيكون ايضاً من بيت داود.
تقول نبوة يرجع تاريخها الى عام 1012 ق. م. بأن يدي هذا الرجل ورجليه ستثقبان (أي أنه سيصلب). ولقد كتب هذا الوصف قبل 800 عام من بدء تبنّي الرومان لعقوبة الصلب.
ويضيف إشعياء 14:7 بأنه سيولد من عذراء: أي أنه ستكون هنالك ولادة طبيعية لحمل غير طبيعي. وهذا أمر أو مقياس يتجاوز حدود التخطيط والسيطرة البشرية. تصف نبوءات كثيرة مسجّلة في إشعياء والمزامير المناخ الإجتماعي الذي سيعيش فيه رجل اللـه هذا، وردود الفعل التي سيواجهها: فسترفضه خاصته، أي اليهود، وسيؤمن به الأمميون وسيكون هناك من سيسبقه ليعد له الطريق (إشعياء 3:40، ملاخي 1:3)، صوت صارخ في البرية يعد طريق الرب، وهو يوحنا المعمدان.
ثلاثون قطعة من الفضة
لاحظ أيضاً ان هنالك نبوءات فرعية سبعة تساهم في تضييق هذا العنوان. يشير اللـه في أن المسيح: 1) سيتعرض للخيانة (مزمور 9:41) 2) من قبل صديق (مزمور 13:55) 3) مقابل ثلاثين قطعة 4) من الفضة (زكريا 12:11) وأنها سوف 5) تلقى على أرض 6) الـهيكل و 7) تستخدم في شراء حقل فخاري (زكريا 13:11).
نجد في ميخا 2:5، أن اللـه يحدد مدينة بيت لحم التي يقل عدد سكانها عن الألف نسمة لتكون مسقط رأس المسيح المنتظر مستثنياً بذلك كل مدن الأرض الأخرى.
ثمّ يحدد من خلال سلسلة من النبوءات الإطار الزمني الذي سيأتي فيه. فهنالك أربعة أعداد كتابية بالإضافة الى ملاخي 1:3، تشترط ان يأتي المسيح أثناء وجود هيكل أورشليم. ولـهذا أهمية عظيمة عندما ندرك أن الـهيكل دمر عام 70 ب. م. ولـم يعد بناؤه منذ ذلك الحين. إن النسل المحدّد للمسيح ومكان ولادته وزمنها وطريقتها، وردود فعل الناس نحوه والخيانة التي سيتعرض لـها، وطريقة موته، هذه كلها مجرد جزء من مئات التفاصيل التي شكلت "العنوان" الذي يحدد شخصية ابن اللـه، المسيح، مخلص العالـم.

*إعتراض: لقد تـمت هذه النبوءات بالمصادفة 
*قد يعترض أحدهم بقوله "قد تجد بعض هذه النبوءات متحققة في جون كينيدي أو مارتن لوثر كنغ أو جمال عبد الناصر .. إلخ."
وهذا صحيح. فإنك قد تجد نبوءة أو نبوءتين تنطبقان على أشخاص آخرين، ولكنك لن تجد النبوءات الستين الرئيسية والمائتين والسبعين نبوءة الفرعية منطبقة عليهم. ولقد عرض فرد جون ميلداو مدير دار النصر المسيحية للنشر في دنفر جائزة قدرها الف دولار لكل من يستطيع أن يبين أن هنالك شخصاً تحققت فيه نصف النبوءات التي تتحدث عن المسيح في كلا العهدين القديم والجديد.
كتب هـ. هارولد هارتزلر رئيس المنظمة العلمية الأميركية في تمهيد لكتاب ألّفه بيتر و. ستونر بعنوان "العلـم يتحدث": لقد قامت لجنة من الجمعية العلمية الأميركية بمراجعة دقيقة لـهذا الكتاب الذي ألّفه بيتر و. ستونر، كما قامت اللجنة التنفيذية لنفس الجمعية بمراجعة مماثلة لكتابه، ووجدت أنه بشكل عام دقيق وموثوق فيما يتعلق بالمادة العلمية المقدمة. فالتحليل الرياضي الذي يعتمده المؤلف مبني على مبادىء الإحتمالات المنطقية تماماً. ولقد طبق الأستاذ ستونر هذه المبادىء بطريقة صحيحة ومقنعة."
والإحتمالات التالية المأخوذة من ذلك الكتاب تثبت أن علـم الإحتمالات ينفي مبدأ الصدفة. يقول ستونر بأنه باستخدام علـم الإحتمالات الحديث بالنسبة لثماني نبوءات "نجد أن فرصة تحقق كل هذه النبوءات الثمانية في شخص واحد هي 1 من 10 أس 17." "أي 1 من 000ر000ر000ر000ر000ر100." وحتى يساعدنا ستونر على استيعاب هذا الإحتمال المذهل فقد أعطانا الإفتراض التالي: 
إذا أخذنا 000ر000ر000ر000ر000ر100 دولاراً فضياً وغطيناً بها ولاية تكساس، فإنها ستغطيها الى عمق قدمين. ثم وضعنا علامة على أحد هذه الدولارات ووضعناه داخل هذه الكتلة الـهائلة وقمنا بتحريكها كاملة. ثمّ عصبنا عيني رجل وطلبنا اليه أن يتوجه حيثما شاء شريطة ان يعثر على الدولار ذي العلامة. فما هي فرصته في العثور على هذا الدولار؟ هذه هي تماماً نفس الفرصة التي كانت لدى الأنبياء لكتابة ثـماني نبوءات وتحققها في أي شخص، شريطة أن يكونوا قد كتبوها بحكمتهم الخاصة. 
"لقد كتبت هذه النبوءات إمّا بوحي من اللـه أو أن الأنبياء كتبوها كما اعتقدوا أنها يجب أن تكتب. ولقد كانت لهم في مثل هذه الحالة فرصة واحدة من 10 أس 17 حتى تتحقق في أي شخص لكنها تحققت جميعاً في المسيح. وهذا يعني أن تحقق هذه النبوءات الثمانية وحدها يثبت أن اللـه أوحى بكتابة هذه النبوءات بشكل محدد لا يفتقر إلاّ لفرصة واحدة من 10 أس 17 حتى يكون مطلقاً."

*إعتراض آخر
*يقول اعتراض آخر بأن يسوع تعمّد إتمام النبوءات اليهودية فيه. وقد يبدو هذا الاعتراض مقبولاً إلى أن نعرف ان كثيراً من تفاصيل مجيئه كانت خارج نطاق السيطرة البشرية بشكل كامل فهنالك مثلاً مكان ولادته الذي لـم يكن بإمكان يسوع أن يفرضه على أمه وهو ما زال في أحشائها. وعندما سأل هيرودس رئيس الكهنة والكتبة، "أين يولد المسيح؟" أجابوا "في بيت لحم اليهودية، لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي." (متى 5:2). 
وهذا ينطبق أيضاً على زمن مجيئه وطريقة ولادته وخيانته من قبل يهوذا وثـمن تلك الخيانة، وردود فعل الناس واستهزاء الناس به وبصقهم عليه. وإلقاء القرعة على ثيابه، وعدم تمزيقهم ثوبه .. إلخ. لقد كانت نصف النبوءات أكبر من قدرته على تحقيقها. لـم يكن بإمكانه أن يدبّر أن يكون من نسل المرأة ومن ذرية سام وأحفاد ابراهيم .. إلخ. ولـهذا فإنه لا غرابة في أن يشير يسوع والرسل الى تحقيق النبوءات لإثبات مزاعمه.

لماذا يتكبد اللـه كل هذه المشقات؟ أعتقد أنه أراد أن يوفر ليسوع المسيح كل الأوراق الثبوتية اللازمة عند مجيئه الى العالـم. غير أن أكثر الأشياء إثارة هو أن يسوع جاء ليغيّر حياة الناس. أثبت وحده صحة مئات من نبوءات العهد القديم حول مجيئه. وهو الوحيد الذي يستطيع إتمام أعظم النبوءات بالنسبة لكل الذين يقبلونه - وهي وعد الحياة الجديدة: "وأعطيكم قلباً جديداً، وأجعل روحاً جديدةً في داخلكم... إذاً إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة. الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت. هوّذا الكل قد صار جديداً."


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*الفصل العاشر
أليست هنالك طريقة أخرى؟
 *​سألني مؤخراً أحد طلاب جامعة تكساس،"ما الذي يجعل من يسوع الطريق الوحيد لإقامة علاقة مع اللـه؟" لقد بيّنت أن يسوع قال عن نفسه أنه الطريق الوحيد إلى اللـه، وأن شهادة الأسفار والرسل موثوقة، وأن هنالك ما يكفي من الأدلة لتبرير الإيمان بيسوع مخلصاً ورباً. وبالرغم من كل هذه الإيضاحات ما زال هنالك سؤال يتبادر في ذهن الكثيرين وهو: "ولماذا يسوع بالذات؟ أليس هنالك طريق آخر لإقامة علاقة مع اللـه؟ ماذا عن بوذا أو كونفوشيوس أو الأنبياء الآخرين؟ ألا يستطيع الفرد أن يعيش حياة صالحة وحسب؟ وإذا كان اللـه على هذا النحو من المحبة، أفلا يقبل كل الناس كما هم؟"
قال لي رجل أعمال، "من الواضح أنك أثبت أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن اللـه لكن، ألا توجد طرق أخرى للوصول إليه بدون يسوع؟"
يشير السؤالان السابقان إلى أن الكثير من الناس اليوم يتساءلون عن سبب أهمية إيمان الإنسان بيسوع مخلصاً وربّاً شخصياً حتى تكون له علاقة مع اللـه ويختبر غفران الخطايا. أجبت الطالب الجامعي بقولي بأن اناساً كثيرين لا يفهمون طبيعة اللـه. والسؤال الذي يُطرح عادة هنا هو "كيف يمكن لإله محب أن يسمح لإنسان خاطىء أن يذهب إلى الجحيم؟" وعندها أجاوب بسؤال، "كيف يمكن لإله قدوس عادل بار أن يسمح لإنسان خاطئ أن يكون في محضره؟" لقد أدى سوءَ الفهم لطبيعة اللـه وشخصيته إلى كثير من المشاكل اللاهوتية والأخلاقية. كثيرون يفهمون اللـه على أنه إله محبة ولا يتعمقون في فهمه أكثر من ذلك. المشكلة هي أن اللـه ليس إله محبة فقط. فهو أيضاً إله بار وعادل وقدوس. 
نحن نعرف اللـه من خلال صفاته. والصفة ليست جزءاً من اللـه. كنت أعتقد سابقاُ بأني إذا أخذت كل صفات اللـه  القداسة والمحبة والعدل والبر - وجمعتها معاً، فسيكون حاصل المجموع هو اللـه. وهذا غير صحيح. ليست الصفة شيئاً يشكل جزءاً من اللـه. ولكنها شيء صحيح عن اللـه. فعندما نقول مثلاً بأن اللـه محبة، فإننا لا نعني أن جزءاً من اللـه محبة، ولكننا نعني بأن المحبة شيء أصلي فيه متفق مع طبيعته. فهو حينما يحب فإنما يعبر عن طبيعته. 
سأتناول الآن مشكلة نشأت نتيجة لدخول البشرية في الخطية. قرر اللـه منذ الأزل أن يخلق الرجل والمرأة. وأعتقد أن الكتاب يشير إلى أنه خلق الرجل والمرأة ليشاركاه محبته ومجده. لكن آدم وحواء تمردا عليه واختارا لنفسيهما طريقاً منفصلاً عن اللـه ودخلت الخطية الى الجنس البشري. أصبح الأفراد منذ ذلك الحين خطاةً أو منفصلين عن اللـه. هذا هو الموقف الذي وجد اللـه نفسه فيه مع علمه المسبق به. فقد خلق الرجال والنساء ليشاركهم مجده، غير أنهم رفضوا مشورته ووصيته بازدراء واختاروا أن يخطئوا. ولهذا اقترب منهم بمحبته ليخلصهم. ولكن لأنه ليس إلهاً محباً فقط، بل إله قدوس وعادل وبار أيضاً، فإن من شأن طبيعته أن ترفض كل إنسان خاطىء. يقول الكتاب المقدس، "لأن أجرة الخطيئة هي موت." وهكذا فإنك تستطيع القول بأن اللـه واجه مشكلة.
اتخذ قرار ضمن الذات الإلهية - اللـه الإبن، اللـه الروح القدس - بأن يتجسد ابن اللـه فيصبح إنساناً، ويكون اللـه - الإنسان. ويصف يوحنا هذا الأمر في الإصحاح الأول من الإنجيل المسمّى باسمه حيث يقول بأن "الكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ (أو خيَّمَ) بيننا". كما تقول كلمة اللـه في الإصحاح الثاني من الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي بأن المسيح يسوع "أخلى نفسه" من المجد وأخذ هيئة إنسان.
كان يسوع اللـه - الإنسان. كان إنساناً كما لو أنه لـم يكن اللـه، وكان اللـه كما لو أنه لـم يكن الإنسان. وقد إختار أن يعيش حياة خالية من الخطيئة، مطيعاً للآب طاعة كاملة. لـم ينطبق عليه التصريح الكتابي بأن "أجرة الخطية هي الموت." ولأنه لـم يكن إنساناً محدوداً فحسب، وإنما كان اللـه غير المحدود أيضاً، فقد كانت لديه قدرة غير محدودة على أن يحمل خطايا البشر.
وعندما ذهب إلى الصليب قبل حوالي ألفي عام، صبَّ اللـه القدوس العادل البار غضبه على ابنه. وعندما قال يسوع "قد أكمل،" فقد عنى بأن طبيعة اللـه العادلة والبارة قد رضيت. تستطيع القول بأن اللـه أصبح في تلك المرحلة حُراً في التعامل مع البشرية بمحبة بدون أن يضطر لإهلاك الإنسان الخاطىء، لأن طبيعة اللـه البارة قد أُرضيت من خلال موت يسوع على الصليب. 
أوجه عادة السؤال التالي للناس، "من أجل من مات المسيح؟" فيجيبون عادة "من أجلي" أو "من أجل كل الناس." فأجيب "هذا صحيح، ولكن من أجل من مات يسوع أيضاً؟" فيجيء الجواب عادة "لا أدري." وعند ذلك أوضح بأنه مات من أجل اللـه الآب. فيسوع لـم يمت من أجلنا فحسب، ولكنه مات من أجل إرضاء الآب أيضاً. وهذا ما يتحدث عنه الإصحاح الثالث من الرسالة إلى أهل رومية عندما يتناول موضوع الكفارة. وتعني الكفارة أساساً تحقيق مطلب اللـه أو إرضاءه. لقد أرضى يسوع بموته على الصليب متطلبات القداسة والعدل لطبيعة اللـه الأساسية.
حصلت حادثة في كاليفورنيا قبل عدة سنوات تصلح كإيضاح لما فعله يسوع على الصليب ليحل المشكلة التي واجهت اللـه في التعامل مع خطية البشرية. قامت شرطة السير بإيقاف سيارة تقودها امرأة شابة بسبب سرعتها الزائدة. حررت لها الشرطة مخالفة سير، واستدعيت للمثول أمام القاضي. تلا القاضي أمامها لائحة الإتهام، وسألها "ماذا تقولين، هل أنتِ مذنبة أم بريئة؟" أجابت المرأة "مذنبة." وعندها حكم عليها القاضي بأن تدفع مائة دولار غرامة أو أن تسجن مدة عشرة أيام. ثم حدث شيء مدهش. فقد وقف القاضي وخلع ثوب القضاء وتقدم الى الأمام وأخرج محفظته ودفع الغرامة. 
فما هو تفسير ما حدث؟ كان القاضي أباها. أحبّ ابنته، غير أنه كان قاضياً عادلاً. كسرت ابنته القانون، فلم يستطع أن يقول لها: "لقد سامحتك لأني أحبك كثيراً. بإمكانك أن تذهبي بسلام." لو فعل ذلك لمـا كان قاضياً عادلاً بارّاً، ولمـا نفّذ القانون الذي كان يدعمه ويمثّله. لكنه أحب ابنته إلى درجة كبيرة حتى أنه كان مستعداً أن يخلع ثوبه القضائي ويتقدم إلى الأمام ليمثّلها كأب لها ويدفع عنها الغرامة.
توضح لنا هذه الحادثة إلى حد ما، ما فعله اللـه من أجلنا من خلال يسوع المسيح. فقد أخطأنا. ويخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بأن "أجرة الخطية هي موت." فعلى الرغم من محبة اللـه العظيمة لنا، أحبنا، لكونه إلهاً محبّاً، إلى درجة نزل معها من عرشه في هيئة الإنسان يسوع المسيح ليدفع الثمن عنا، وكان هذا الثمن موته على الصليب.
يسأل كثيرون عند هذه النقطة السؤال التالي "لـِمَ لا يستطيع اللـه أن يغفر لنا خطايانا وينتهي الأمر؟" قال مدير تنفيذي لمؤسسسة كبيرة "غالباً ما يخطىء الموظفون العاملون لدي، فأسامحهم." ثم أضاف قائلاً، "هل تحاول أن تقول لي بأنني أفعل شيئاً لا يستطيع اللـه أن يفعله؟" لا يدرك كثير من الناس أنه حيثما يوجد غفران يوجد ثـمن يُدفع. ولأضرب مثلاً على ذلك. فعندما تكسر ابنتي مصباحاً، فإني كأب محب ومسامح، أجلسها على حضني وأطوّقها بذراعي وأقول لها: " لا تبكي يا حبيبتي، فأبوك يحبك ويغفر لك." وحين يسمع الشخص الذي أقص عليه هذا المثل يقول لي: "هذا ما يتوجب على اللـه أن يفعله." وعندها أسأل "من يدفع ثـمن المصباح المكسور؟" وحقيقة الأمر هي أني أنا الذي أدفعه. هنالك دائما ثـمن للغفران. ولنقل إن أحدهم أهانك أمام الآخرين فقمت بمسامحته، فمن يدفع ثـمن الإهانة؟ أنت. هذا ما فعله اللـه. قال اللـه "أسامحك." لكنه دفع ثمن مسامحتك بنفسه من خلال الصليب


----------



## ميرنا (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*هل سمعت بما حدث لشاول؟*​ 
جاك، وهو صديق لي ألقى محاضرات في جامعات كثيرة، عند وصله إلى إحدى الجامعات لإلقاء محاضرة، فوجئ بأن الطلاب قد رتّبوا له نقاشاً مفتوحاً مع "ملحد الجامعة." وكان خصمه في هذه الندوة أستاذ فلسفة فصيح بليغ اللسان معادٍ تماماً للمسيحية. فتحدث جاك أولاً وناقش البراهين المختلفة على قيامة يسوع وتجديد الرسول بولس، ثـم أعطى شهادته الشخصية متحدثاً عن الكيفية التي غير بها المسيح حياته أثناء دراسته الجامعية.
وعندما حان دور الأستاذ الجامعي في التحدث، كان عصبياً جداً. لـم يستطع أن يدحض براهين القيامة أو شهادة جاك الشخصية، فلجأ إلى موضوع تحوّل الرسول بولس الجذري إلى المسيحية. فإستخدم المقولة الشائعة بأن "الناس يمكن أن يكونوا غالباً منغمسين نفسياً في ما يحاربونه حتى إن الأمر قد ينتهي بهم إلى احتضانه وتبنّيه." وهنا ابتسم صديقي بلطف وقال "إذاً يستحسن أن تحذر يا سيدي، وإلاّ فإن من المحتمل أن تصبح مسيحياً مؤمناً."
إن إحدى أعظم الشهادات المؤثرة في صالح المسيحية هي تحوّل شاول الطرسوسي، الذي كان الدّ أعداء المسيحية، إلى الرسول بولس. كان شاول عبرانياً متعصباً وقائداً دينياً. وقد أتاحت له نشأته في طرسوس فرصة الإطلاع على أكثر المعارف تقدماً في عصره. وكانت طرسوس مدينة جامعية مشهورة بفلاسفتها الرواقيين وحضارتها الرواقية. وقد امتدح سترابو العالـم الجغرافي اليوناني هذه المدينة لاهتمامها بالتعليم والفلسفة.
تمتع بولس كوالده بالجنسية الرومانية. وكان ذلك امتيازاً كبيراً. وكان ضليعاً في الثقافة والفكر الإغريقيين. ولقد أظهر تمكناً عظيماً من اللغة اليونانية والمهارة الجدلية. واستشهد بأشعار شعراء وفلاسفة غير ذائعي الصيت:
أعمال 28:17 - "لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، (إبيموينديس) كما قال بعض شعرائكم أيضاً لأننا أيضاً ذريته." (أريطس، كلنتش). 1 كورنثوس 33:15 - "لا تـضلّوا. فـإن المعـاشـرات الـرديـة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة" (ميناندر).
تيطس 12:1 - "قال واحد منهم وهو نبيّ لهم خاص: الكريتيون دائماً كذابون
وحوش ردية، بطون بطالة." (إيبيمينديس). كانت تربية بولس يهودية تلـقّاها على أيدي الفريسيين ذوي العقائد الصارمة. أُرسل في سن الرابعة عشرة ليدرس على يدي غمالائيل أحد أعظم معلمي عصره، وهو أيضاً حفيد هيليل. ولقد أكد بولس أنه لـم يكن فريسياً فحسب، وانما كان ابن فريسي أيضاً. (أعمال 6:23). كان في وسعه أن يفاخر: "وكنت أتقدم في الديانة اليهودية على كثيرين من أترابي من أبناء جنسي إذ كنت أوفر غيرة في تقليد آبائي." (غلاطية 14:1).
إذا أراد المرء أن يفهم تحوّل بولس وتجديده، فإنه من الضروري أن يعرف سبب معاداته الشديدة للمسيحية، ألا وهو إخلاصه للناموس اليهودي الذي أشعل فيه ضيقه الشديد من المسيح والكنيسة الأولى.
كتب جاك دوبون "لـم يكن ما أثار غضب بولس على الرسالة المسيحية تأكيدها على أن يسوع هو المسيح (ولكن)... إعطاء يسوع دوراً خلاصياً سلب الناموس اليهودي من كل قيمته في قصد الخلاص.. كان (بولس) معادياً عنيداً للإيمان المسيحي بسبب الأهمية التي عزاها للناموس كطريق للخلاص."
تقول الموسوعة البريطانية بأن هذه الطائفة الجديدة من اليهودية التي تدعو نفسها مسيحية حطمت جوهر تربية بولس اليهودية ودراساته التي تلقّاها على أيدي المعلمين اليهود. ولـهذا فقد أصبح القضاء على هذه الطائفة رغبة محمومة لديه (غلاطية 13:1). وهكذا بدأ ملاحقته "لجماعة الناصريين" حتى الموت (أعمال 9:26-11). "وكان يسطو على الكنيسة" (أعمال 3:8). وانطلق إلى دمشق حاملاً معه وثائق تخوله القبض على أتباع يسوع وتقديمهم للمحاكمة. ثـمّ حدث شيء له. "أمّا شاول فكان لـم يزل ينفث تهدّداً وقتلاً على تلاميذ الرب. فتقدم إلى رئيس الكهنة، وطلب منه رسائل إلى دمشق إلى الجماعات حتى إذا وجد أناساً من الطريق رجالاً أو نساءً يسوقهم موثوقين إلى أورشليم. وفي ذهابه حدث أنه اقترب إلى دمشق، فبغتةً أبرق حوله نور من السماء. فسقط على الأرض وسمع صوتاً قائلاً له: شاول شاول. لماذا تضطهدني؟ فقال من أنت يا سيد؟ فقال الرب: أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. فقال وهو مرتعد ومتحير: يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ فقال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل. وأمّا الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً. فنهض شاول عن الأرض، وكان وهو مفتوح العينين لا يبصر أحداً. فاقتادوه بيده وأدخلوه إلى دمشق وكان ثلاثة أيام لا يبصر فلم يأكل ولـم يشرب.
وكان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيّا. فقال له الرب في رؤيا: يا حنانيّا. فقال: هأنذا يا رب. فقال له الرب: قم واذهب إلى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلاً طرسوسياً اسمه شاول، لانه هوذا يصلي. وقد رأى في رؤيا رجلاً اسمه حنانيا داخلاً وواضعاً يده عليه لكي يبصر." أعمال 1:9-12.
ونستطيع أن نرى هنا سبب خشية المسيحيين لبولس. "فأجاب حنانيا: يا رب، قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقدّيسيك في أورشليم. وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة أن يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك. فقال له الرب: اذهب، لأن هذا لي إناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني اسرائيل. لأني سأريهِ كم ينبغي ان يتألـم من أجل اسمي. فمضى حنانيا ودخل البيت ووضع عليه يديه وقال: أيها الأخ شاول، قد أرسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر وتمتلىء من الروح القدس. فللوقت وقع من عينيه شيء كأنه قشور فأبصر في الحال وقام واعتمد. وتناول طعاماً فتقوّى. وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق أياماً" (أعمال 13:9-19). قال بولس: "أما رأيت يسوع المسيح ربنّا؟" 1كورنثوس 1:9. لقد قارن ظهور المسيح له بظهوراته للرسل بعد القيامة. "وآخر الكل كأنه للـسّقط ظهر لي أنا" (1كورنثوس 8:15). 
لـم ير بولس يسوع فقط، بل إنه رآه بطريقة لا تقاوم. ولـم يناد بالبشارة طوعاً واختياراً وانما اضطراراً. "لأنه إن كنت أبشر فليس لي فخر، إذ الضرورة موضوعة علي" (1 كورنثوس 16:9).
لاحظ ان مقابلة بولس مع يسوع وتحوّله الذي تلا كان فجأة ودون توقع. "فحدث لي وأنا ذاهب ومتقّرب الى دمشق أنه نحو نصف النهار بغتة أبرق حولي من السماء نور عظيم" أعمال 6:22. لـم تكن لدى بولس أية فكرة عن هوية هذا الشخص السماوي. وعندما أعلن أنه يسوع الناصري أخذ بولس يرتجف مندهشاً.
( إلى أعلى الصفحة )​ربما لا نعرف كل التفاصيل والأحداث المتلاحقة أو العوامل النفسية المتعلقة بما حدث لبولس على طريق دمشق، ولكننا نعلـم شيئاً واحداً، وهو أنه غيّر كل ناحية من نواحي حياته بشكل جذري.
*أولاً،* لقد تغيرت شخصيته تغييراً أساسياً. تصفه الموسوعة البريطانية قبل تحوّله وتجديده على أنه غير متسامح وحاقد ومضطهد ومتعصب دينياً ـ معتدّ بنفسه ومزاجي. ويوصف بعد تجديده كرجل صبور مُضَحٍ له قدرة على التحمل. يقول كينيث سكوت لاتوريت: "غير ان الذي أعاد تشكيل حياة بولس ونزع منه مزاجه العُصابي، وخرج به من دائرة خمول الذكر الى دائرة الشهرة والتأثير الدائم، اختبار ديني عميق وثوري." 
*ثانياً،* تغيرت علاقة بولس مع أتباع يسوع "وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق أياماً، (أعمال 19:9) وعندما ذهب الى الرسل أخذ "يمين الشركة."
*ثالثاً،* تغيرت رسالة بولس. وعلى الرغم من احتفاظه بحبه لميراثه اليهودي فقد تحول من معاد لدود للإيمان المسيحي الى زعيم المدافعين عنه وأنصاره. "وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح أن هذا هو ابن اللـه" أعمال 20:9. لقد تغيّرت قناعاته الفكرية. فقد أجبره اختباره على الإعتراف بأن يسوع هو المسيح، مناقضاً بذلك أفكار الفريسيين عن المسيح تناقضاً مباشراً. لقد عنى تصوره الجديد عن المسيح ثورة شاملة في فكره. لاحظ جاك دوبون بدقة أنه بعد أن "أنكر بكل حماس وانفعال بأنه يمكن لرجل مصلوب أن يكون المسيح المنتظر، أخذ يعترف بأنه المسيح حقاً، وأعاد نتيجة لذلك التفكير والنظر في كل أفكاره السابقة عن المسيح."
وأصبح بإمكانه الآن أن يفهم أن موت المسيح على الصليب، الذي بدا له لعنة من اللـه ونهاية مستهجنة مؤسفة لحياة أي إنسان، هو الطريقة التي اختارها اللـه ليصالح بها الناس لنفسه من خلال المسيح. أخذ يدرك بأن المسيح أصبح لعنة من أجلنا من خلال الصلب (غلاطية 13:3) "لأنه جُعِل خطية لأجلنا" (2 كورنثوس 21:5). وبدلاً من أن يكون موت المسيح على الصليب هزيمة فقد نظر اليه على أنه انتصار عظيم توجته القيامة. لـم يعد الصليب حجر عثرة، ولكنه أصبح جوهر الفداء الإلهي. ويمكن تلخيص كرازة بولس على انها إيضاح ضرورة تألـم المسيح وقيامته من الأموات وتقديم البراهين على ذلك. "موضحاً ومبيّناً أنه كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألـم ويقوم من الأموات. وأن هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي أنا أنادي لكم به." أعمال 3:17.
رابعاً، تغيّرت مهمة بولس. تحول من مبغض للأمم الى مرسل لـهم. تغير من يهودي متعصب الى مبشر للأمم. كان بولس، كيهودي وفريسي، يحتقر الأمم وينظر اليهم على أنهم أقل شأناً من شعب اللـه المختار. لقد حوله اختبار دمشق الى رسول مكرّس مخلص، وأصبح هدف حياته مساعدة الأمميين. فقد رأى بولس في المسيح الذي ظهر له، مخلصاً لكل الناس. فتحول من فريسي تقليدي مهمته الحفاظ على القوانين اليهودية الصارمة الى داعية الى هذه الطائفة الثورية المسمّاة بالمسيحية والتي عارضها بعنف شديد. كان التغيير الذي طرأ على حياته كبيراً حتى "بُهتَ جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون وقالوا: أليس هذا هو الذي أهلك في أورشليم الذين يدعون بهذا الإسم، وقد جاء الى هنا ليسوقهم موثقين الى رؤساء الكهنة" (أعمال 21:9). يقول المؤرخ فيليب سكاف: "لـم يكن تجديد بولس نقطة تحول في تاريخه الشخصي فحسب، ولكنه كان أيضاً عهداً جديداً مهماً في تاريخ الكنيسة الرسولية، وبالتالي في تاريخ البشرية. لقد كان اكثر حدث مثمر منذ معجزة يوم الخمسين، وأدى الى انتصار المسيحية الكامل." جلست الى جانب أحد التلاميذ أثناء فترة الغداء في جامعة هيوستن. قال خلال نقاشنا حول موضوع المسيحية، بأنه لا يوجد أي دليل تاريخي على المسيحية أو المسيح. كان الطالب متخصصاً في التاريخ. ولاحظت أن أحد كتبه يتناول موضوع التاريخ الروماني. أشار الطالب بأن كتابه يحتوي على فصل حول الرسول بولس والمسيحية. وقال أنه، وبعد قراءة ذلك الفصل، لفت انتباهه أن الفصل بدأ بوصف لشاول الطرسوسي وانتهى بوصف حياة الرسول بولس. ولاحظ أيضاً بأن ما حدث بين المرحلتين غير واضح أو مفهوم. ففتحت الكتاب المقدس على سفر أعمال الرسل، الذي يتحدث عمّا حدث بعد قيامة السيد المسيح وظهوره لبولس، وعندها أدرك ذلك الطالب بأن هذا هو أكثر تفسير منطقي للتغير الذي حصل في حياة بولس. وقبل الطالب فيما بعد يسوع مخلصاً شخصياً له. كتب الياس أندروز: "لقد وجد كثيرون في التحوّل الجذري الذي حدث لفريسي الفريسيين، أعظم دليل مقنع على صحة الديانة التي اعتنقها وقوّتها، وعلى القيمة المطلقة لشخص المسيح ومكانته." كتب آرتشيبولد، وهو أستاذ في جامعة أبردين عن بولس: "تبدو إنجازات الإسكندر الكبير ونابليون الى جانب إنجازات بولس باهتة في اهميتها." يقول كليمنت بأن بولس قيّد بالأغلال سبع مرات، وبشر بالإنجيل في الشرق والغرب، وغطّى كل الغرب، ومات شهيداً على ايدي الحكام."
اكد بولس مراراً وتكراراً بأن يسوع الحي المقام غيّر حياته. لقد اقتنع بقوة بقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات حتى أنه مات أيضاً شهيداً من أجل معتقداته. قرر استاذان جامعيان في جامعة أوكسفورد، وهما جلبرت وست واللورد ليتلتون، أن يحطما اساس الإيمان المسيحي. أراد وست أن يبرهن أن قيامة يسوع فكرة خاطئة، وأراد ليتلتون أن يثبت أن بولس لـم يتحول الى المسيحية قط. لكن أبحاث كلا الأستاذين انتهت الى نتائج معاكسة، واصبح الإثنان من أتباع يسوع المتحمسين. كتب اللورد ليتلتون: "إن دراسة وافية لتحوّل القديس بولس ورسوليته كافية وحدها للبرهنة على صحة الوحي الإلـهي للمسيحية." وقد خلص الى الإستنتاج بأنه إذا كانت خمس وعشرون سنة التي قضاها بولس من المعاناة وخدمة المسيح حقيقة، فإن تحوّل بولس حقيقي، لأن كل شيء فعله بدأ بتغير مفاجىء. وإذا كان تحوّله أو تجديده حقيقياً، فإن معنى ذلك أن يسوع قام من بين الأموات، لأنه نسب كل ما كان وما فعله الى رؤيته للمسيح


----------

